# Guess the Composition [GAME]



## Rhombic

The game consists in a person (I will begin) thinking of a particular composition and you have to ask yes or no questions. Once you have enough information, you can post a question asking whether it is the answer. If it is correct, that person would then think of the next composition and so on.

Please number the questions so that I number the answers and we all know which one I'm referring to [Like, say: 1) Is it a symphony?]
Only one question per post.
30 questions maximum to guess the composition (to reduce the number of unhelpful ones).

I'll start off with a clue, then.

The composition I'm thinking of is an orchestral work.


----------



## Stavrogin

1) Is it from the 20th century?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Do we wait until you reply before asking the next question?


----------



## Rhombic

1) No

You do not have to wait until I reply to ask another question.


----------



## Stavrogin

2) Is it by a composer of the German area?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

3) Is it Romantic?


----------



## Rhombic

Sorry for the delay, I went to sleep.

2) Yes
3) No


----------



## Stavrogin

4) Is it a symphony?


----------



## Rhombic

4) Yes

(I have to add extra words to get over the minimum number)


----------



## Stavrogin

5) Does it have an official (or anyways widely accepted) nickname?


----------



## Rhombic

5) No, it doesn't.


----------



## Stavrogin

6) Did its composer write more than 10 symphonies (considering only the works named as such)?


----------



## Rhombic

6) No, less than ten


----------



## Stavrogin

7) Did the composer live more than 55 years?


----------



## Stavrogin

(I am surprised this game draws little attention, it's interesting strategy-wise).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

It's interesting, but it's akin to playing '20 Questions' by means of a carrier-pigeon!

8) Is it a Beethoven symphony?


----------



## Stavrogin

TurnaboutVox said:


> It's interesting, but it's akin to playing '20 Questions' by means of a carrier-pigeon!
> 
> 8) Is it a Beethoven symphony?


Straight to the point I see


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Was the score published before 1801?


----------



## Rhombic

7) Yes
8) Yes
9) No


----------



## Stavrogin

10) Does it have an Allegretto?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

10) Is its stated key signature a major key?


----------



## Stavrogin

TurnaboutVox said:


> 10) Is its stated key signature a major key?


you might as well have asked, Is it the 5th?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Stavrogin said:


> you might as well have asked, Is it the 5th?


I wasn't sure the 9th was 'widely accepted' as the 'Choral' symphony


----------



## Stavrogin

TurnaboutVox said:


> I wasn't sure the 9th was 'widely accepted' as the 'Choral' symphony


I would assume it is.
I was doubtful about the "Victory Symphony" but that I guess does not meet the requirement....


----------



## Rhombic

10) No allegretto
11) It is in major key


----------



## Stavrogin

12) Is it the 4th?

...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

13) ...or is it the 2nd?


----------



## hpowders

TurnaboutVox said:


> I wasn't sure the 9th was 'widely accepted' as the 'Choral' symphony


It used to be back in the 1950's. I'm guessing it was too in the 1940's and 1930's but at that time I was only a twinkle in my father's eye.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

14) is it the 1st?
15) is it the 3rd?


----------



## GreenMamba

16) Is it the 12th?


----------



## Stavrogin

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> 14) is it the 1st?
> 15) is it the 3rd?


The 1st is before 1801, the 3rd has a nickname.


----------



## Rhombic

13) Correct!!

As you can see, this one was very easy (attained within 13/25 questions) - proof that you can use more obscure ones.
TurnaboutVox hosts the next round!


----------



## Stavrogin

Is it 25 or 30 max questions?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

As in the previous round, I am thinking of a composition. You have to ask questions which will be answered with either yes or no, unless a clarification is also required.

Once you think you have enough information, you can post a guess, asking whether that composition is the correct answer. If it is correct, that person would then think of the composition to be guessed in the next round, and so on.


1) Please number the questions. The round host will also number the answers so we all know which question is being answered.

2) Only one question may be asked per post.

3) Collectively, you have a maximum of 30 questions from which to guess the composition (to reduce the number of unhelpful ones).

4) The round host will start off with a clue.


The composition I'm thinking of is a chamber work. 

Bear in mind that it is past 11 p.m. here and like Rhombic earlier I will need some sleep shortly. So there may be time to post a few questions before I give any responses in the morning.


----------



## Stavrogin

1) Does it have a Opus number?


----------



## GreenMamba

2) does it include piano?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

3) Do you think I like it?


----------



## violadude

Richannes Wrahms said:


> 3) Do you think I like it?


Statistically, probably not.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

1) Yes
2) Yes
3) Don't know


----------



## Stavrogin

4) Does it involve more than 3 instruments?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

4) No​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Stavrogin

5) Was it written before 1850?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

5) No​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Stavrogin

6) is it a trio?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

6) No​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Stavrogin

This won't be easy...


----------



## Stavrogin

7) was it written after 1920?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

7) No⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮


----------



## Stavrogin

8) is the composer from the "Soviet" area?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

8) No⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮


----------



## Stavrogin

9) German area?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

9) No, sorry, not from the German-speaking world either.⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮


----------



## Stavrogin

10) Besides piano, is a string instrument involved?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

10) Yes⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮


----------



## Stavrogin

11) Is it French?


----------



## Stavrogin

(this is a request for clarification, not a question: by "opus number" you also mean "catalogue number"? or only the actual 'Op.' wording?)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Stavrogin said:


> (this is a request for clarification, not a question: by "opus number" you also mean "catalogue number"? or only the actual 'Op.' wording?)


11) Yes, it is

Clarification requested: Yes, this work has an actual opus number


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

12) is it a sonata?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

12) Yes​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

13) after 1900?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

13) Yes​​​​​​​​​, after 1900


----------



## Stavrogin

14) Is the string instrument the violin?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

14) Yes. You must be getting close now...


----------



## Stavrogin

Not really, there's a surprisingly awful lot of French composers writing violin sonatas with op. numbers in that period...


----------



## Stavrogin

15) Did he live more than 80 years?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

15) No, the composer of this work didn't live for more than 80 years.


----------



## Stavrogin

16) Is it Fauré's Op.108?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

16) Yes it is, congratulations. I did wonder if someone might come in and beat you to it after you'd done all the leg-work.

You are the next 'round host', Stavrogin.


----------



## Stavrogin

As in the previous round, I am thinking of a composition. You have to ask questions which will be answered with either yes or no, unless a clarification is also required.

Once you think you have enough information, you can post a guess, asking whether that composition is the correct answer. If it is correct, that person would then think of the composition to be guessed in the next round, and so on.

1) Please number the questions. The round host will also number the answers so we all know which question is being answered.

2) Only one question may be asked per post.

3) Collectively, you have a maximum of 30 questions from which to guess the composition (to reduce the number of unhelpful ones).

4) The round host will start off with a clue.

The composition I'm thinking of is an *orchestral work*.


----------



## GreenMamba

1) Is this a concerto? (word used in its title, not "essentially a concerto")


----------



## Stavrogin

1) Yes, it is a concerto.


----------



## GreenMamba

Maybe we should have a "no successive questions" rule. I could easily go further now, but let's get others involved.


----------



## Stavrogin

GreenMamba said:


> Maybe we should have a "no successive questions" rule. I could easily go further now, but let's get others involved.


I disagree, it would only slow down the game even more.


----------



## GreenMamba

OK then, 

2) composed during the 1800s?


----------



## Stavrogin

2) No, it was not composed in the XIX century.


----------



## Mahlerian

3) Was it a 20th century work?


----------



## Stavrogin

3) Yes, it was written in the 20th century.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

4) Was the composer born 19th century?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

5) Is the solo part written for a stringed instrument?


----------



## Stavrogin

4) No, he was born in the 20th century.


----------



## Stavrogin

5) Yes


--------------


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

6) Born in Eastern Europe/Russia?


----------



## Stavrogin

6) Yes



---------------


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

7) Hopefully for cello?


----------



## Stavrogin

7) Not sure about the "hopeful" part, but no, it is not a cello concerto.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

8) Does the stringed instrument have a keyboard too?


----------



## Mahlerian

9) Is it Shostakovich's Violin Concerto No. 1?


----------



## Stavrogin

8) No 



____________


----------



## Stavrogin

9) No




_________


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

10) Is it for viola?


----------



## Stavrogin

10) No


__________


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

11) so it must be for violin?


----------



## Stavrogin

11) mmmmm if you are asking that (must it be for violin?) , I should reply "No" (it could still be something else), but I won't be that guy and I will assume you meant to ask "is it for violin?", and the answer is Yes, it is a violin concerto.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

12) Is the composer from an Eastern European country which is not Russia or part of the former USSR?


----------



## Stavrogin

12) No


_______:


----------



## GreenMamba

13) Is the work identified as being in any specific key (e.g., "...in D-minor")?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

14) Is the composer Russian?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

13) Is he/she still alive?


----------



## Stavrogin

13 green mamba) yes 
14) no
13 kjetil - actually 15) no


----------



## GreenMamba

16) Was he born in a country that was (or would later be) part of the USSR?


----------



## Stavrogin

16) yes

(I believe this could be inferred comparing previous info)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

17) Does he have the same name as my Kevin Aram guitar?


----------



## Stavrogin

17) yes he does


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Haha! Aram Katchaturian violin concerto!


----------



## GreenMamba

18) Did the work win the Stalin Prize?

EDIT: Oops, a bit late.


----------



## Stavrogin

Kjetil got it! 

18 turns, that's a record up to now  

Kjetil, your turn to host.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

As in the previous round, I am thinking of a composition. You have to ask questions which will be answered with either yes or no, unless a clarification is also required.

Once you think you have enough information, you can post a guess, asking whether that composition is the correct answer. If it is correct, that person would then think of the composition to be guessed in the next round, and so on.


1) Please number the questions. The round host will also number the answers so we all know which question is being answered.

2) Only one question may be asked per post.

3) Collectively, you have a maximum of 30 questions from which to guess the composition (to reduce the number of unhelpful ones).

4) The round host will start off with a clue.


The composition I'm thinking of is a chamber work. 

I'm in front of my mac practicing guitar trying to speed up my fingers for a recital on monday.


----------



## GreenMamba

1) Does the last name of the composer begin with a letter from A-L?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) No.............(is there away past the minimum characters pr. post?)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

2) Is the composition originally for guitar?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

2) No............


----------



## GreenMamba

3) Was it composed before 1850?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

3) no it was'nt


----------



## Mahlerian

4) Was the composer born in a German-speaking country?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

4) no again


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

5) Has Kazuhito Yamashita ever recorded it?

(I ask that cuz he's master of transcriptions)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

6) No. He probably sees no point in it


----------



## musicrom

6) Is the piano featured in this composition?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

6) another no again


----------



## GreenMamba

7) Was it composed after 1940?

And I hope we don't get charged for this one, but was your statement about practicing for a guitar recital meant to be part of the hint?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

7) No

Just said I'm in front of my computer ready to say yes and no, no, no  There's a programmable metronome online that I like to use when I get things up to speed (http://bestdrumtrainer.com/st/ for those interested)


----------



## Stavrogin

(re: Green Mamba's first question) When I played 20 questions with my friends we didn't allow questions regarding the composition of the word (does it start with this letter, does it contain this other letter, etc). I think it's reasonable, but let the majority decide...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

8) Is this work scored for a strings only ensemble?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

8) No. Keep saying no, but you get clues


----------



## TurnaboutVox

9) Is a wind instrument involved?


----------



## GreenMamba

Stavrogin said:


> (re: Green Mamba's first question) When I played 20 questions with my friends we didn't allow questions regarding the composition of the word (does it start with this letter, does it contain this other letter, etc). I think it's reasonable, but let the majority decide...


That's fine with me.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

9) yes....... ....


----------



## Stavrogin

10) Are percussions involved?


----------



## Rhombic

11) Is (one of) the wind instrument(s) either flute or oboe?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

10) no percussion at all


----------



## TurnaboutVox

12) Is it scored for at least one other instrument (as well as the acknowledged wind instrument)?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

11) yes............


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Kjetil, have you responded to Rhombic's Q11 or mine (which I'll now renumber 12)


----------



## Stavrogin

Same question....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

12) yes there too. All clear?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Yes, thanks.

OK, I forgot about that. I'll ask a different question

13) Is the composer Scandinavian?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Stavrogin said:


> (re: Green Mamba's first question) When I played 20 questions with my friends we didn't allow questions regarding the composition of the word (does it start with this letter, does it contain this other letter, etc). I think it's reasonable, but let the majority decide...


Will we allow this?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

13) Yes indeed........


----------



## TurnaboutVox

14) Is it Carl Nielsen's Wind Quintet, op 43?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

14) YES! That means you have a second round, right? ...and bedtime


----------



## TurnaboutVox

As in the previous round, I am thinking of a composition. You have to ask questions which will be answered with either yes or no, unless a clarification is also required.

Once you think you have enough information, you can post a guess, asking whether that composition is the correct answer. If it is correct, that person would then think of the composition to be guessed in the next round, and so on.


1) Please number the questions. The round host will also number the answers so we all know which question is being answered.

2) Only one question may be asked per post.

3) Collectively, you have a maximum of 30 questions from which to guess the composition (to reduce the number of unhelpful ones).

4) The round host will start off with a clue.


The composition I'm thinking of is a vocal work.


----------



## GreenMamba

1) is it for one vocalist?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

2) Do you think it's statistically plausible for violadude to like it?


----------



## mstar

3) Is it of the Romantic Era?


----------



## Stavrogin

4) Is there any instrumentation?


----------



## Rhombic

5) Is it clearly tonal? (i.e. Baroque, Classical, Romantic or some of the more conservative trends in the 20th Century)


----------



## Stavrogin

Damn Rhombic ;D we could have waited for the "is it Romantic" reply! I want to keep my record of 18 turns!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

1) Yes
2) Of course 
3) No
4) Yes
5) Yes


----------



## Stavrogin

6) is it by a German-speaking composer?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

6) It's possible that he may have spoken some German, but it wasn't his first language.


----------



## Stavrogin

7) Is it earlier than Romantic?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

8) In chronological terms, no. In style - an interesting question with a complicated answer. Yes and no?


----------



## Stavrogin

A few thoughts on the "theory" of this game.

When I was hosting, I had decided from the start that the work was Khachaturian's Violin Concerto. However, even after a remarkable number of questions, I realized that I was very well "on time" to change my mind and pick another work while still being consistent with my replies. This is quite obvious of course. But a further thing that came to my mind and I wondered about is: if the host wanted to pile up the highest possible number of questions from the participant (I, for one, do ), would the following strategy be winning?
1) Not decide a work at the start, but just the genre (or whatever other attribute that you give as the starting clue)
2) Prepare the list of "possible" works that fit with the attribute.
3) When questions are asked, choose the reply that writes the less works off your list.

I think it is not but I am still thinking about it.

This said, has any host up to now changed their target work midway through the game?
Do we want to set a rule about this?
How could it be enforced?


----------



## Stavrogin

TurnaboutVox said:


> 8) In chronological terms, no. In style - an interesting question with a complicated answer. Yes and no?


I think it was perfectly legit to just reply no, from your side. So thanks for the elaboration


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Stavrogin said:


> A few thoughts on the "theory" of this game.
> 
> When I was hosting, I had decided from the start that the work was Khachaturian's Violin Concerto. However, even after a remarkable number of questions, I realized that I was very well "on time" to change my mind and pick another work while still being consistent with my replies. This is quite obvious of course. But a further thing that came to my mind and I wondered about is: if the host wanted to pile up the highest possible number of questions from the participant (I, for one, do ), would the following strategy be winning?
> 1) Not decide a work at the start, but just the genre (or whatever other attribute that you give as the starting clue)
> 2) Prepare the list of "possible" works that fit with the attribute.
> 3) When questions are asked, choose the reply that writes the less works off your list.
> 
> I think it is not but I am still thinking about it.
> 
> This said, has any host up to now changed their target work midway through the game?
> Do we want to set a rule about this?
> How could it be enforced?


.
I don't think it's possible to set a rule. I haven't changed my 'target' work during a round, but there's nothing to stop anyone from doing this, as long as they can find another work that really agrees with the answers previously given. Without mind-reading powers I'd say that it is not possible to prevent this.

If I really wanted to win I'd have chosen a Haydn symphony in a key he used regularly!



Stavrogin said:


> I think it was perfectly legit to just reply no, from your side. So thanks for the elaboration


Yes, but I get frustrated with just answering 'yes' and 'no'. My prerogative!


----------



## Stavrogin

TurnaboutVox said:


> .
> I don't think it's possible to set a rule. I haven't changed my 'target' work during a round, but there's nothing to stop anyone from doing this, as long as they can find another work that really agrees with the answers previously given. Without mind-reading powers I'd say that it is not possible to prevent this.
> 
> If I really wanted to win I'd have chosen a Haydn symphony in a key he used regularly!
> 
> Yes, but I get frustrated with just answering 'yes' and 'no'. My prerogative!


The rule could be that the host has to PM someone the target work before starting (the problem is that I just don't see someone wanting to take part in this game without actually playing).

Re: you Haydn symphony mention, I also wonder if it's better to choose a very obscure work or a work of a very common type.


----------



## Stavrogin

Back to work...

9) Was the composer Eastern European (incl. Soviet countries)?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

9) No

$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Stavrogin

10) is it a voice and piano work?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

10) No...............


----------



## Stavrogin

(I think we have skipped one number because you replied to my question #7 with #8)

So 10.bis) was it written after 1940?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

10b) No...........


----------



## Stavrogin

11) Was the composer French?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

11) No...........


----------



## Stavrogin

12) Anglo-Saxon (as in: was his first language English)?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

12) Yes indeed.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

13)...trying to get in here...Is it before 1630?...I'm confused coming in late


----------



## Dim7

14) Is it by Frederick Delius?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

13) No
14) No, but a shrewd pick up on an earlier clue


----------



## Stavrogin

15) Was the composer born in the 20th century?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

15) No............


----------



## Stavrogin

16) Is it by Elgar?

if not, I'll be taking shots in the dark so I leave the floor to others...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

16) No............


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

17) Is it baroque?


----------



## Dim7

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> 17) Is it baroque?


Check the earlier questions: chronologically it isn't earlier than Romantic, so it cannot be Baroque...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

17) No............


----------



## GreenMamba

18) Is the accompaniment orchestral?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

18) No............


----------



## GreenMamba

19) Does the work include a piano?

Forgive me for possibly wasting a vote. I think the "voice and piano" question merely established that it wasn't for voice and solo piano.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

19) No............ 

The scoring is quite unusual.


----------



## Stavrogin

GreenMamba said:


> 19) Does the work include a piano?
> 
> Forgive me for possibly wasting a vote. I think the "voice and piano" question merely established that it wasn't for voice and solo piano.


You are correct.

At this point I have no clue, I am not familiar enough with vocal music...


----------



## Mahlerian

20) Is it William Walton's Facade?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

20) No............

...and actually Walton was b. 1902


----------



## Mahlerian

Oops.
.....................


----------



## GreenMamba

21) Is the composer, in fact, English?


----------



## Stavrogin

It will be hard to break this record!


----------



## GreenMamba

Stavrogin said:


> It will be hard to break this record!


Difficult piece, perhaps, but we haven't been good with our questions.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

21) Yes. 

The composer is, in fact, English enough for most intents and purposes.


----------



## Stavrogin

GreenMamba said:


> Difficult piece, perhaps, but we haven't been good with our questions.


True, I especially went a little overboard with blind attempts


----------



## Stavrogin

turnaboutvox said:


> 21) yes.
> 
> The composer is, in fact, *english enough for most intents and purposes*.


    

(the forum censored my use of all capital Ds)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Stavrogin said:


> True, I especially went a little overboard with blind attempts


It's difficult to be systematic when a group of people are simultaneously pursuing valid but different lines of enquiry, though.

Possibly I have made this round too hard. But you do still have 9 questions...



> The composer is, in fact, english enough for most intents and purposes.
> 
> (the forum censored my use of all capital Ds)


I can't really say any more without letting the cat out of the bag!


----------



## GreenMamba

22) Was the SOB born in England?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

22) Yes, very much so!


I don't think this should count as a numbered question, as it's a clarification necessitated by my fooling around.


----------



## Stavrogin

22) Ralph "Stevie Ray" Vaughan Williams?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

22b) No, sorry.


----------



## Mahlerian

23?) Did the composer use a pseudonym?


----------



## Stavrogin

OK I give in, don't want to make further questions spoiling the other posters' attempts any more...


----------



## GreenMamba

24) Was the work composed prior to 1910?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

23) Yes!
24) No


I have PM'd you, Stavrogin


----------



## Mahlerian

25) The Curlew by Peter Warlock (AKA Philip Heseltine)?


----------



## Stavrogin

Will Mahlerian, as the probable next host, break T-V's record of 25?
I tremble...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

25) Yes, it is "The Curlew" for voice (usually tenor), flute, cor anglais and string quartet.

Well done. I thought you might crack it, Mahlerian. You are therefore the quiz host for the next round.

I thought Dim7 had it when he guessed at Delius - Warlock was somewhat obsessed with and idealised Delius, and managed to get to know him quite well. I'm not sure whether Delius spoke mainly in German, English or French, though.

Heseltine / Warlock was Anglo-Welsh, which is why I equivocated over saying that he was English.

T-Vox


----------



## Mahlerian

Okay, so I have a specific composition in mind here, and it's not going to change as this goes along (in case anyone was wondering). To begin with the same rules as before:

1) Please number the questions. The round host will also number the answers so we all know which question is being answered.

2) Only one question may be asked per post.

3) Collectively, you have a maximum of 30 questions from which to guess the composition (to reduce the number of unhelpful ones).

4) The round host will start off with a clue.

With repeats, it has the form AABB, followed by a coda.


----------



## Stavrogin

That's a great pick T-Vox, that's the point of the game I think: be challenged and possibly discover something new.


----------



## Stavrogin

DAMN ;D

1) Is it Danny Elfman?

I kid I kid

1) Was it written after 1890?


----------



## Mahlerian

"1a") Nope. 

1) Also no.


----------



## Stavrogin

2) Is it Baroque?


----------



## Mahlerian

2) No, it is not Baroque.


----------



## Rhombic

3) Is the score written for either one or two instrument parts?


----------



## Mahlerian

3) Yes.

Three down...


----------



## GreenMamba

4) Composed before 1830?


----------



## Mahlerian

4) Yes, it was composed before 1830.


----------



## Stavrogin

5) Was the composer from the German-speaking area?


----------



## Mahlerian

5) Yes

Yes in Comic Sans too.


----------



## Rhombic

6) Is (at least one of the) instrument(s) piano?


----------



## Mahlerian

6) Indeed, that is correct.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

7) Is there a second instrument?


----------



## Mahlerian

7) No, there is not.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

8) Is it a type of dance?


----------



## Mahlerian

8) No, it is not.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

9) Is the composer recognised as being in the 'top tier' of classical composers?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

10) Is it slow tempo? (i.e. andante or below)


----------



## Mahlerian

9) Yes.
10) Yes.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

11) Is it the theme of a Theme and Variations?


----------



## Mahlerian

11) No, it is not the theme of a theme and variations.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

12) Is it numbered, as in "Piece No. 19" (not opus number but just one of multiple of the same kind)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

12) Is the composer Mozart?


----------



## Mahlerian

Huilunsoittaja:
12) No.

TurnaboutVox
13) Yes.

Next question is #14.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

14) Is it... B minor?

> : )


----------



## Mahlerian

14) Why, yes it is in that key.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

15) The Adagio for Piano in B minor, K 540?


----------



## trazom

Mahlerian said:


> 14) Why, yes it is in that key.


I know what it is, but flutey did most of the guesswork so she should get all the glory!

Edit: but TurnaboutVox got there first!


----------



## Mahlerian

Yes, TurnaboutVox is right. I wonder if he wants to give it up to Flutey for getting the decisive clue, as there's only one piece that fits the description at that point.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> Yes, TurnaboutVox is right. I wonder if he wants to give it up to Flutey for getting the decisive clue, as there's only one piece that fits the description at that point.


DARN! I got distracted and didn't answer 

Now I lost my chance for a while 

But if you all give me the chance... I WILL do something, and not overly obvious.

Vox, just let me know


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mahlerian said:


> Yes, TurnaboutVox is right. I wonder if he wants to give it up to Flutey for getting the decisive clue, as there's only one piece that fits the description at that point.


That would be a perfect solution! You're up next, Huilu


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TurnaboutVox said:


> That would be a perfect solution! You're next, Huilu


Thanks a lot!

It took me a little while to choose what I wanted, but now I'm ready.

Hint: The piece is for solo piano


----------



## GreenMamba

1) Is it made up of smaller movements/individual pieces?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

GreenMamba said:


> 1) Is it made up of smaller movements/individual pieces?


1) No ... originally


----------



## Mahlerian

2) Was it by a composer whose native language was Russian?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> 2) Was it by a composer whose native language was Russian?


2) nope :devil:


----------



## Mahlerian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 2) nope :devil:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


>


Buy hey, maybe that would be a big elimination for me, eh? 

The end result may interest you, but it may take a bit of research after you get some more clues


----------



## Mahlerian

3) Was the piece written before 1900?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> 3) Was the piece written before 1900?


3) No

..................


----------



## Stavrogin

4) was the composer from a German-speaking area?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Stavrogin said:


> 4) was the composer from a German-speaking area?


4) No

.....................


----------



## Dim7

5) French?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Dim7 said:


> 5) French?


5) No

........................


----------



## TurnaboutVox

6) Spanish-speaking, perhaps?


----------



## GreenMamba

7) Was it composed before 1940?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

6) No
7) Yes

...................


----------



## Stavrogin

8) Anglo-saxon?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

stavrogin said:


> 8) anglo-saxon?


8) yes

.......................


----------



## Stavrogin

9) has the work been transcripted for orchestra?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Stavrogin said:


> 9) has the work been transcripted for orchestra?


You mean orchestrated? yes...


----------



## Stavrogin

10) Is he American?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

10) No (I thought 8 answered that unless you were just referring to language)


----------



## Stavrogin

(I did ) 

Gonna sleep now...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Stavrogin said:


> (I did )
> 
> Gonna sleep now...


awww ok. Maybe by tomorrow the piece will be found, and I'll post it here


----------



## Mahlerian

11) Does the composer's last name begin with a letter N-Z?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> 11) Does the composer's last name begin with a letter N-Z?


11) no

..........................................


----------



## GreenMamba

12) Was the work later orchestrated by its original composer?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

GreenMamba said:


> 12) Was the work later orchestrated by its original composer?


12) Yes

....................


----------



## musicrom

13) Is the duration of the work typically under 10 minutes?


----------



## Stavrogin

Mahlerian said:


> 11) Does the composer's last name begin with a letter N-Z?


I would suggest not to allow questions like this (regarding the composition of the word). The ratio is that it doesn't involve any knowledge about the person/object itself. In theory, using "alphabetical" questions, one could guess the work without knowing anything about classicall music.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

musicrom said:


> 13) Is the duration of the work typically under 10 minutes?


13) Yes

............................

I thought to sum up some of the points so far:

Piano Piece
Anglo-saxon
Last name somewhere between A-M
Has been orchestrated by the composer
Shorter than 10 minutes


----------



## Stavrogin

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 13) Yes
> 
> ............................
> 
> I thought to sum up some of the points so far:
> 
> Piano Piece
> Anglo-saxon
> Last name somewhere between A-M
> Has been orchestrated by the composer
> Shorter than 10 minutes


I would specify (my vocabulary might have failed me with "Anglo-saxon"): 'English-speaking, and not American'.

And can we add: 'originally not in separate movements/parts, but eventually yes'?

(this is a request of clarification of former answers, not a new question  )


----------



## TurnaboutVox

question withdrawn, on 2nd thoughts.


----------



## GreenMamba

Stavrogin said:


> I would specify (my vocabulary might have failed me with "Anglo-saxon"): 'English-speaking, and not American')


Maybe we need to find a better way of asking than "Anglo-Saxon." Many Americans have Anglo-Saxon ancestry. Anglo-Saxon really is an ancestry issue, not a country-of-birth or language.

Add: we know the work was composed between 1900 and 1940.


----------



## Stavrogin

GreenMamba said:


> Maybe we need to find a better way of asking than "Anglo-Saxon." Many Americans have Anglo-Saxon ancestry. Anglo-Saxon really is an ancestry issue, not a country-of-birth or language.
> 
> Add: we know the work was composed between 1900 and 1940.


Indeed! I was thinking of "English-speaking countries", but picked a wrong word for it.
In my own language it would be "anglofono", which is obviously NOT translated as "Anglo-saxon". My mistake!


----------



## GreenMamba

14) Was the composer still alive after World War 2?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

15) Was the composer Arnold Bax (who seems to have orchestrated several of his piano compositions himself)?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

14) Yep
15) Yep......


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^ Well, I think I'm going to leave it for someone else to work out from here so that they can host the next round. This is also, of course, my way of saying that I don't know which piece Huilu has in mind, though knowing her musical proclivities, I do have my suspicions! :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Right, I knew as soon as the composer would be guessed, it may be fairly easy with a bit of research....


----------



## GreenMamba

16) Was the original written before WW1, and the orchestrated version two decades later?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

GreenMamba said:


> 16) Was the original written before WW1, and the orchestrated version two decades later?


16) nope

.......................


----------



## GreenMamba

17) OK, is it The Happy Forest?

(I don't know any of these works so this has degenrated into Google&Guess for me).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

GreenMamba said:


> 17) OK, is it The Happy Forest?
> 
> (I don't know any of these works so this has degenrated into Google&Guess for me).


17) Nope!

getting warmer.... follow Vox's lead


----------



## GreenMamba

18) I don't know, is it Red Autumn?

_How many of these things did he do..._

Oh wait...

19) Two Russian Tone Pictures?


----------



## Rhombic

GreenMamba said:


> 18) I don't know, is it Red Autumn?
> 
> _How many of these things did he do..._
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> 19) Two Russian Tone Pictures?


You can't ask two questions in one post.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

GreenMamba said:


> 18) I don't know, is it Red Autumn?
> 
> _How many of these things did he do..._
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> 19) Two Russian Tone Pictures?


18) Nope

I'll just imagine you put the next one on a separate post

19) No........ O________O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenMamba

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 18) Nope
> 
> I'll just imagine you put the next one on a separate post
> 
> 19) No........ O________O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Huilunsoittaja said:


> 18) Nope
> 
> I'll just imagine you put the next one on a separate post
> 
> 19) No........ O________O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'd rather you just disqualified question 19. 

20) Ok, is In a Vodka Shop?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

GreenMamba said:


> I'd rather you just disqualified question 19.
> 
> 20) Ok, is In a Vodka Shop?


THAT'S the one!!

Original Piano solo version

Orchestrated version put into suite along with those 2 other Tone Pictures

:clap: Bax and I had a big thing in common: we were both independently enamored with Russia while not being Russians


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I thought it might have been "The Truth About the Russian Dancers" which certainly exists as an original piano version and an orchestral ballet score, but I see that the ballet takes about 43 minutes to perform. Somewhere earlier in the thread you said "less than 10 minutes".

I then guessed it might have been one of the constituent pieces - Ceremonial Dance, Serpent Dance or Water Music


But it wasn't!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TurnaboutVox said:


> I thought it might be "The Truth About the Russian Dancers" which certainly exists as an original piano version and an orchestral ballet score, but I see that the ballet takes about 43 minutes to perform. Somewhere earlier in the thread you said "less than 10 minutes".
> 
> I guess it might have been one of the constituent pieces - Ceremonial Dance, Serpent Dance or Water Music
> 
> But it wasn't!


I've not heard of that score, I should go look it up. I enjoy finding Russian-inspired music. Bax was in connection with Diaghilef I was surprised to find out, but then again not. I'm sure Bax did whatever he could to cozy in with the Russians.


----------



## Stavrogin

So it's Green Mamba now!


----------



## GreenMamba

OK, we'll see if there's still a lot of interest.

Same rules... no double questions in one post, no letters-in-the-name, etc.

Hints:
1. Better known than our last two British works 
2. There's a voice(s) in there somewhere


----------



## Stavrogin

1) 20th century work?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

2) Is it Sinfonia Antartica (Symphony no. 7) by Vaughan-Williams?

:devil:


----------



## GreenMamba

1) No

2) OH MY GOSH, YOU GOT IT..... wrong . No on RVW 7th.


----------



## Stavrogin

3) Does it have an actual Op. number?


----------



## GreenMamba

3) No

---------------


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

4) Is it actually a British (or UK) composer?


----------



## GreenMamba

4) No, not UK (or, specicially, British). 

I didn't mean to imply in my hint that it was another British work, but was trying to exclude the Mozart piece from my statement.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

5) Is this so-called "voice(s)" appropriately changing the _genre_ of the item at hand by simply being in the work?


----------



## GreenMamba

5) Yes, if I undestand correctly. The voice(s) are integral to the genre definition of the work.


----------



## Mahlerian

6) Is it a song cycle?


----------



## GreenMamba

6) No, not a song cycle.


----------



## Stavrogin

7) Does it have movements with tempo indications?


----------



## GreenMamba

7) No movements named after tempo indications


----------



## Stavrogin

8) Was it written before 1830?


----------



## GreenMamba

8) No

.....
.....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

9) Is the work sung in German?


----------



## GreenMamba

9) No
-----------


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

10) Is it an Opera?


----------



## GreenMamba

10) yes, it is an opera


----------



## Mahlerian

11) Is it sung in Italian?


----------



## GreenMamba

11) No 

...............


----------



## TurnaboutVox

12) Is it sung in French?


----------



## GreenMamba

12) yes, French


----------



## Mahlerian

13) Is it considered a part of the "grand opera" genre and aesthetic?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ah. My encyclopaedic ignorance of French opera ought to come in very useless here, then. Over to you, my esteemed colleagues.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

14) Could its plot be described as a tragedy?


----------



## GreenMamba

13) no, although I'm not sure if that's clear cut 
14) no, not really

Ugh. Both may be debatable


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I was gonna put in parentheses to only say yes if it followed the technical form of tragedy, i.e. Greek or Shakespearean. So you imply enough that it's not really one of those...

15) Does the story highlight the _moral _transformation of one of the main characters?


----------



## GreenMamba

15) No... 
.....


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

16) Does somebody die?


----------



## GreenMamba

16) yes 

......


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

17) is it death by illness?


----------



## GreenMamba

17) Yes, there is a death by illness in the opera (more or less). 

It's not La Boheme, by the way.


----------



## Stavrogin

18) Is it by Gounod?


----------



## GreenMamba

18) no, not Gounod


----------



## Stavrogin

19) is it by Bizet?

(after this, my French opera knowledge ends so I will disappear).


----------



## GreenMamba

19) No, not Bizet

ADD: I fear some of my answers may have lead people astray. E.g., I think I should have said 'yes' to Grand Opera tradition (but...well, I won't go into it now).

And the opera has been sung in German, that's just not the original. 

And the death by illness is sort of indirect.


----------



## Stavrogin

mmm I forgot the most important one maybe, but I'll stop anyway.


----------



## Mahlerian

20) Was it Meyerbeer?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

21) Or Massenet?


----------



## GreenMamba

20 and 21) No, neither.


----------



## Mahlerian

22) Is it Pelleas et Mellisande?


----------



## GreenMamba

22) No, I think you are getting colder.


----------



## MagneticGhost

23) Is it 20th Century?


----------



## GreenMamba

That was question #1. No, not 20c...also not written before 1830.

EDIT: I think Pelleas was mostly written in one century but premiered in the next, which might have made it a tricky one.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

GreenMamba said:


> 22) No, I think you are getting colder.


By which I imagine GreenMamba means we need to look back towards 1830 rather than forward to 1900.

Sorry if this is wasting a question, but 23) is this Berlioz's "Les Troyens?" (I wonder if 'Despair' is the fatal 'kind of' illness?)


----------



## MagneticGhost

GreenMamba said:


> That was question #1. No, not 20c...also not written before 1830.
> 
> EDIT: I think Pelleas was mostly written in one century but premiered in the next, which might have made it a tricky one.


Oops sorry - skimmed through but had forgot No.1 by the time I got to the end.

24) Is it Berlioz?

Edit - looks like TurnaboutVox had the same idea at same time


----------



## GreenMamba

23) Not Berlioz (I think Stavrogin was going to ask this), but maybe my "colder" comment lead you astray. 

I didn't mean chronologically colder. More stylistically.


----------



## Mahlerian

24/5?) Is it Tales of Hoffmann?

(I consider Pelleas as a work written in the 19th century, but premiered in the 20th, so that's why I didn't think it was out of consideration)


----------



## GreenMamba

24) Yes it is Tales of Hoffmann!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

25) Jacques Offenbach?


Edit: Mahlerian beat me to it. And GreenMamba!


----------



## GreenMamba

TurnaboutVox said:


> Sorry if this is wasting a question, but 23) is this Berlioz's "Les Troyens?" (I wonder if 'Despair' is the fatal 'kind of' illness?)


One character sings herself to death, but she was ill first...so it was sort of indirect. That's why I said something like "sort of."

ADD: Mahlerian has the conch if he wants it.

I'm willing to keep guessing on these.


----------



## Mahlerian

Okay, same rules as before. This one might be tricky.

Hint: A 20th century work.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) Is the composer alive still?


----------



## MagneticGhost

............clash


----------



## Mahlerian

1) No, the composer is not alive anymore.


----------



## MagneticGhost

2) Is it a purely instrumental work?


----------



## Mahlerian

2) Yes, no voices are involved.


----------



## MagneticGhost

3) is it pre 1950?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

3) Is it in a romantic tonality?


----------



## Mahlerian

3) No, it is post-1950.

4) No, it is not in a romantic style.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

5) is it for large orchestra?


----------



## Mahlerian

5) No, it is not for large orchestra.


----------



## GreenMamba

6) Does it include any electronics?


----------



## Mahlerian

6) No, there are no electronics.


----------



## MagneticGhost

7) Is it a work for a solo instrument?


----------



## Mahlerian

7) No, more than one instrument is involved.


----------



## Dim7

8) Boulez?


----------



## Mahlerian

8) No, it is not by Boulez.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

9) a string quartet?


----------



## Mahlerian

9) No, it is not a work for string quartet.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

10) Composer German-speaking?


----------



## Stavrogin

11) Are percussions involved?


----------



## Mahlerian

10) No, the composer is not from a German-speaking country.

11) Yes, percussion instruments are involved.


----------



## GreenMamba

12) Is the composer clearly from outside Europe (all of Russia counts as Europe here)?

"Clearly" is to allow for dual nationalities, etc.


----------



## Mahlerian

12) Yes, the composer is from a non-European country.


----------



## Stavrogin

13) Is he American (USA)?


----------



## Mahlerian

13) Yes, the composer is from the United States.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

14) The composition does have percussion; however, is the composition primarily pitched-based or percussive?


----------



## Mahlerian

14) Yes, it is primarily pitch-based.

(Remember, yes or no questions)


----------



## Stavrogin

15) Is it Elliott Carter?


----------



## Mahlerian

15) Yes, it is by Elliott Carter.


----------



## Stavrogin

16) Eight pieces for four timpani?


----------



## Mahlerian

16) No, it is not the Eight Pieces for four timpani.

(I should have made it clearer that I meant more than one performer was involved)


----------



## Stavrogin

17) birthday fanfare?


----------



## Mahlerian

17) No.

.....................


----------



## GreenMamba

18) are their grouped string parts?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Withdrawn. 20th century already stated.


----------



## Mahlerian

18) Can you define "grouped" here?

TVox, My hint said the work was from the 20th century, so I'll not count your question.


----------



## Stavrogin

Ugh  

19) Esprit rude/esprit doux II?


----------



## Mahlerian

19) No.

.............


----------



## GreenMamba

18b) strings scored as they would for orchestra rather than, say, trio or quartet.

Add: Multiple players per part. 

I know we aren't sure there even are strings.


----------



## Stavrogin

20) is there one only percussive instrument?


----------



## Mahlerian

18b) No, there are no string parts with multiple players to a part.

20) No, there are multiple percussion instruments.


----------



## Stavrogin

21) Triple duo?


----------



## Mahlerian

21) No, not the Triple Duo.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

22) Are the percussion instruments timpani?


----------



## Stavrogin

23) is it for more than 19 musicians?


----------



## GreenMamba

24) was the work composed after 1980?


----------



## Mahlerian

22) No, there are no timpani.

23) No, the piece does not require more than 19 musicians.

24) No, the work was not composed after 1980.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

25) The Double Concerto? (a desperate guess, and I must admit to not knowing whether the soloists and chamber orchestras add up to more than 19 musicians).


----------



## Mahlerian

25) Yes!

It requires exactly 19 musicians, including the conductor.

I had to look up the exact instrumentation to answer many of your questions. The score is thankfully available to peruse:

http://issuu.com/scoresondemand/docs/double_concerto_26718

I was a little unsure how to answer the electronics question, given that an amplified harpsichord may possibly be used, but I figured that what was meant was either electronic instruments or a part for tape, etc.


----------



## Stavrogin

Record matched at 25, am I right?


----------



## GreenMamba

The presence of Percussion doesn't exactly cut it down for Carter.


----------



## Mahlerian

GreenMamba said:


> The presence of Percussion doesn't exactly cut it down for Carter.


Not really. I was wondering if someone was going to ask if it had made the Top 200 Post-1950 Works list. That would have narrowed it down to a handful of choices.


----------



## GreenMamba

Mahlerian said:


> Not really. I was wondering if someone was going to ask if it had made the Top 200 Post-1950 Works list. That would have narrowed it down to a handful of choices.


I think that might go against the spirit of the game.

Two chamber orchestras and no multiple piece per part strings, eh?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Stavrogin, without you getting Elliott Carter I think we wouldn't have got very far with working out Mahlerian's target composition. I propose that you should be the next round host / conch holder, OK?

If we want to go again, that is.


----------



## Mahlerian

GreenMamba said:


> I think that might go against the spirit of the game.
> 
> Two chamber orchestras and no multiple piece per part strings, eh?


Yep. Only four individual strings, one of each family.


----------



## Stavrogin

TurnaboutVox said:


> Stavrogin, without you getting Elliott Carter I think we wouldn't have got very far with working out Mahlerian's target composition. I propose that you should be the next round host / conch holder, OK?
> 
> If we want to go again, that is.


Uh sorry, I had gone to sleep. 
Well I don't feel I really deserve it: I was so sure it'd be the pieces for timpani that I got lost after that guess.

But thanks, I'd be down for this.


----------



## Stavrogin

So, same rules as before.

It is a *chamber work*.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Is it a mix of strings and winds in instrumentation?


----------



## Stavrogin

1) no, it is not a mix of strings and winds.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

2) Is it scored for any stringed instruments?


----------



## Stavrogin

2) Yes

_________


----------



## MagneticGhost

3)is it 19th Century?


----------



## Stavrogin

3) Yes, it is a work of the 19th century.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

4) Does ithe work feature a piano?


----------



## Stavrogin

4) Yes, it features a piano.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

5) Are there more than two instruments involved?


----------



## Stavrogin

5) No, there are not more than two instruments involved.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

6) Is the stringed instrument (not the piano, the other one) larger than a violin?


----------



## MagneticGhost

6) Is it an Austro-Germanic work?


----------



## Rhombic

8) Is it divided in movements?


----------



## Stavrogin

6) yes, the stringed instrument is larger than a violin
6b = 7) no, it is not an austro-germanic work
8) yes, it is in movements


----------



## MagneticGhost

9) is it a work for cello and piano?


----------



## Stavrogin

9) Yes. It is a 19th century work for cello and piano, divided in movements, not Austro-germanic.


----------



## Stavrogin

(we needed an easy one didn't we )


----------



## MagneticGhost

10) Chopin - Cello Sonata?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

11) Grieg cello sonata?


----------



## Stavrogin

Kjetil got it! 
 
The floor is yours!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wow! Ok...I'm thinking of a symphony...hopefully not too easy  did I hint too much?


----------



## Stavrogin

1) 19th century?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) No ...............


----------



## Stavrogin

2) Does the title have a key indication?


----------



## MagneticGhost

3)Is it 20th Century?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

2) No  ...........


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

3) No...............


----------



## MagneticGhost

4)Is it Symphony of Monody by Hosseini?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

4) No, haven't heard that one


----------



## Stavrogin

5) Is the composer from a German-speaking area?


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just a wild stab in the dark 

5) Does it have a number ie. Symphony No.6 or 7


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

5) Not at all.........


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

5b) It has a number


----------



## Stavrogin

7) Is it from the Italian area?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

7) Not from Italian area


----------



## MagneticGhost

8) American?....,,


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

8) Not American either


----------



## Stavrogin

9) Is it a 21st century work?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

9) haha, YES


----------



## Stavrogin

10) Eastern European (incl. former USSR)?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

10) Not from eastern europe++


----------



## MagneticGhost

I've believed it to be 21st Century symphony since you said No to 20th.
Not many of them about. Glass is main guy and that Hosseini guy. Not many more on Wiki.
I'm off out so will miss out on finding the right one.


----------



## Stavrogin

11) British?_______


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

11) Yes! It seems you Stavrogin is the only one guessing now...


----------



## Stavrogin

12) Is he older than 70?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

12) yes, over 70


----------



## Skilmarilion

Maxwell Davies No. 10?


----------



## Stavrogin

Since I am alone now, I'll leave it here for some time in case some of our American friends (or anyone else) wants to join, if you don't mind...

Ooops, hadn't read Skilma's post.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

We have a surprise winner! It's Davies no. 10.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Skilmarilion said:


> Maxwell Davies No. 10?


Now it's your turn to lead the game


----------



## Skilmarilion

right, I have a work in mind.

Apologies in advance if I'm slow to respond, but will try not to be! Feel free to post questions consecutively, in which case I'll answer them in one go.


----------



## GreenMamba

1) Was it composed before 1900?


----------



## Skilmarilion

GreenMamba said:


> 1) Was it composed before 1900?


1. No


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

2) Was it composed after 1950?


----------



## Skilmarilion

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> 2) Was it composed after 1950?


2. No


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

3) Chamber instrumental work?


----------



## Mahlerian

4) Does it feature voice?


----------



## Skilmarilion

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> 3) Chamber instrumental work?


3. No



Mahlerian said:


> 4) Does it feature voice?


4. Yes


----------



## GreenMamba

5) One voice only?


----------



## Skilmarilion

GreenMamba said:


> 5) One voice only?


5. No


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

6) for chorus and orchestra?


----------



## Skilmarilion

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> 6) for chorus and orchestra?


6. No


----------



## TurnaboutVox

7) Are instruments other than voices involved at all?


----------



## Klavierspieler

8) Is it by a British composer?


----------



## Skilmarilion

TurnaboutVox said:


> 7) Are instruments other than voices involved at all?


7. No



Klavierspieler said:


> 8) Is it by a British composer?


8. No


----------



## MagneticGhost

9) Rachmaninov's All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.37?


----------



## Skilmarilion

MagneticGhost said:


> 9) Rachmaninov's All Night Vigil (Vespers) Op.37?


:tiphat:

all yours, buddy.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I'm off to bed. Happy to do one in morning but won't be upset if you guys over the Atlantic want to carry on.


----------



## GreenMamba

Man, the weekend crew doesn't fool around with these.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Morning Peeps.
Got a nice easy one for you. No clues.


----------



## Stavrogin

1) Is it scored for a large ensemble?


----------



## MagneticGhost

1) No ..........


----------



## Trout

2) How about solo piano?


----------



## MagneticGhost

2) No ...........


----------



## Stavrogin

3) Chamber music?


----------



## MagneticGhost

3) hhmm. No.... (Not by my definition)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

4) Is it a song?


----------



## MagneticGhost

5) Yes............


----------



## TurnaboutVox

6) With piano accompaniment?


----------



## MagneticGhost

6) Yes...........


----------



## Stavrogin

7) Is the composer from a German-speaking area?


----------



## MagneticGhost

7) Yes.............


----------



## TurnaboutVox

8) Was it written before 1830?


----------



## Stavrogin

____ standby _____


----------



## MagneticGhost

8) Yes...........


----------



## TurnaboutVox

9) Is the composer Schubert?


----------



## MagneticGhost

9) yes........,,,,


----------



## TurnaboutVox

9) Is the song part of, or in whole, a song cycle?


----------



## MagneticGhost

9) No...........


----------



## TurnaboutVox

10) Is the song particularly well known amongst Schubert's songs?


----------



## MagneticGhost

10) Yes........I would say so.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

11) Is this an early Schubert song?


----------



## MagneticGhost

11) how early is early? I'll say Yes


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^ Since this implies some uncertainty, I'm going to go for something middling:

12) Is it "Die Forelle", Op. 32 / D 550, for voice and piano (1816–1821)?


----------



## MagneticGhost

12) No ..... Sorry popped to shop


----------



## MagneticGhost

And. By your definition of middling - I guess we can say Yes to early(er)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

13) Is it "Der Tod und das Mädchen" D.531?


----------



## MagneticGhost

13) No.............


----------



## MagneticGhost

Have you all given up?
You could think Which Year; Groups of D. numbers; Poets?

Or are you just all doing exciting Sunday things?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

14) Is it D.401-500


----------



## MagneticGhost

14)  No...........


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

15) Was he over 21 years old?


----------



## MagneticGhost

15) No - not when he wrote it....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

16) An die Musik?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

16) Erlkönig, D328?


----------



## MagneticGhost

16b) Elrkönig D328

We have a winner!!!!   

Congrats TurnaboutVox. I'm vacate the floor for your go now.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

MagneticGhost said:


> 16b) Elrkönig D328
> 
> We have a winner!!!!
> 
> Congrats TurnaboutVox. I'm vacate the floor for your go now.


My random stabbing in the dark method succeeds against the odds of about 600 - 1!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

OK, the next composition is for fairly small-scale musical forces. Same rules apply.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) Is it a trio?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

1) It is not a trio


----------



## MagneticGhost

2) is it a quartet from your project list?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

2) It is not a quartet from our project list.


----------



## MagneticGhost

3) Is it 20th Century?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

3) It is a 20th century work.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

4) Is it a mixed ensemble?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

4) Yes, it is a 'mixed' ensemble, in the sense that not all of the musical forces involved are identical.


----------



## MagneticGhost

5) is it post 1950?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

5) It is not a post-1950 work.


----------



## MagneticGhost

6) Does it feature any voice?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

6) It does not feature a voice.


----------



## MagneticGhost

7) does it feature 10 players or more?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

7) It does not feature 10 players or more.


----------



## MagneticGhost

8) Is it French?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

8) Why yes, it is French


----------



## Stavrogin

8) Does it feature unusual instrumentation (as in: not employed in Western art music, or simply not existing, before the 20th century)?


----------



## MagneticGhost

9)quartet for end of time - Messiaen?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

9) It's not the Quartet for end of time by Messiaen, no.

10) It doesn't feature unusual instrumentation.


----------



## GreenMamba

11) Was it written by either Debussy or Ravel?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

11) It was not written by either Debussy or Ravel


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

12) Poulenc sextet?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

12) Non, ce n'est pas le Sextet de Poulenc


----------



## GreenMamba

13) Are all of the instruments from the string family?


----------



## MagneticGhost

14) Is it one of Les Six?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

13) Are all of the instruments from the string family? 
Arguably, no.

14) It is not one of Les Six, no.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

15) Fauré piano quintet no. 2?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

15) It isn't Fauré's piano quintet no. 2


----------



## GreenMamba

15) Was the composer born in the 1900s?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

15) Was the composer born in the 1900s?


I would use that to mean, born in the decade from 1/1/1901 to 31/12/1910. Could you clarify that, please?


----------



## GreenMamba

TurnaboutVox said:


> 15) Was the composer born in the 1900s?
> 
> I would use that to mean, born in the decade from 1/1/1901 to 31/12/1910. Could you clarify that, please?


Born on or after January 1st, 1900? Not limited to any decade.

EDIT: I was avoiding "20th century" because people debate whether the year 1900 is part of it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Born on or after January 1st, 1900? Not limited to any decade.

Thanks, GreenMamba.

15) No


----------



## MagneticGhost

We've already ascertained it's the 20th Century. You should get a free question 

Edit: ignore me - different question


----------



## MagneticGhost

16) is a piano involved?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

16) Yes, a piano is involved


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

17) 4 players including piano?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

17) No, not 4 players including piano


----------



## MagneticGhost

18) time for another wild stab: Pierné: Piano Quintet


----------



## TurnaboutVox

18) Not the Pierné Piano Quintet, I'm afraid.


I'll just warn you that I'll have to log off for a bit now.


----------



## MagneticGhost

19) is it a piano quintet?


----------



## Stavrogin

Can you please make a recap of all clues up to now?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

19) Yes, it is a piano quintet

Can you please make a recap of all clues up to now?

Feel free, but I need to leave temporarily now


----------



## GreenMamba

French, composer born pre-1900
Work composed 20th century, pre-1950. 
Piano Quintet (assuming standard? We know it's all strings other than piano, I think)

Not Pierné Piano Quintet.

Not Debussy, Ravel, Les Six, Faure #2.


----------



## Stavrogin

GreenMamba said:


> French, composer born 1900+ but work is pre-1950.
> Piano Quintet (assuming standard? We know it's all strings other than piano, I think)
> 
> Not Pierné Piano Quintet.


I am under the impression that the composer was born before 1900:



> Born on or after January 1st, 1900? Not limited to any decade.
> 
> Thanks, GreenMamba.
> 
> 15) No


but not Debussy, Ravel, nor one of Les Six.


----------



## GreenMamba

Yes, you are correct Stavrogin. I had composer birth backwards, which means a lot of other clues are relevant (not Les Six or Debussy or ravel).


----------



## hpowders

César Franck was Belgian-French....hmmmm....


----------



## Klavierspieler

20) Vincent d'Indy's Piano Quintet?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

@Klavierspieler Hey!! Long time no see! Unless it's just me missing out on people coming and going on the site. Good to see you back!

Please, continue the game.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

20) Not Vincent d'Indy's Piano Quintet


----------



## Zoharcito

8) Is it a Symphony by LV Beethoven?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Huilunsoittaja said:


> @Klavierspieler Hey!! Long time no see! Unless it's just me missing out on people coming and going on the site. Good to see you back!
> 
> Please, continue the game.


Oi Huilunsoittaja! Yeah, it has been a while. I just pop in now and again anymore.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Zoharcito said:


> 8) Is it a Symphony by LV Beethoven?


No, not even a Harnoncourt one


----------



## Klavierspieler

21) Koechlin's Piano Quintet?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

21) Koechlin's Piano Quintet, Op 80 is the correct answer, Klavierspieler, well done.


You have the floor.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Yay! 

Okey-dokey, I'm thinking of a piece...


----------



## MagneticGhost

1) Is it orchestral?


----------



## Klavierspieler

1) Yes, it is orchestral.


----------



## Stavrogin

2) Is voice involved?


----------



## GreenMamba

3) Was it composed before 1900?


----------



## Klavierspieler

2) It can be. Isn't it fun making posts longer?


----------



## Klavierspieler

3) Yes.

blah blah blah blah


----------



## MagneticGhost

4) is it an Overture of some description.


----------



## Klavierspieler

4) No, it ain't.

blah blah blah


----------



## GreenMamba

5) Was it composed before 1830?


----------



## Klavierspieler

5) Yes, it was.

It was, it was!


----------



## GreenMamba

6) OK, composed before 1750?


----------



## Klavierspieler

6) Nope. Between 1750 and 1830.


----------



## GreenMamba

7) Was the composer based in Vienna for any significant amount of time?


----------



## Klavierspieler

7) Yes, he was indeed.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

8) Is the piece an anthem? (like, a national anthem or something like that)


----------



## Klavierspieler

8) Nope. Nope. Nope.


----------



## MagneticGhost

9) is it by Mozart?


----------



## Rhombic

10) Is it a symphony?


----------



## GreenMamba

11) Is it Christian in theme?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Sorry, went to bed.

9) Not by Mozart.
10) Not a Symphony.
11) Yes, it is Christian in theme.


----------



## Mahlerian

12) Is it by Beethoven?


----------



## Klavierspieler

12) Not by Beethoven.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

13) Is the composer in the top bracket of composer fame? (e.g. would appear on Presto Classical's list of 60 major composers)


----------



## Klavierspieler

13) Definitely.


----------



## Mahlerian

14) Is it Haydn's The Creation?


----------



## GreenMamba

15) Or Haydn's Seven Last Words of Christ?


----------



## Klavierspieler

14) No.
15) Yes. 

GreenMamba's got the floor.


----------



## GreenMamba

OK, I have something in mind.

Hint: it includes voice (or voices).


----------



## MagneticGhost

1) is it an opera?


----------



## GreenMamba

1) no, not an opera


----------



## MagneticGhost

2) would it be considered sacred music?


----------



## GreenMamba

2) No, not sacred


----------



## Rhombic

3) Is it a symphony?


----------



## MagneticGhost

4) composed in or after 1900?


----------



## GreenMamba

3) No, not a symphony
4) Yes, in or after 1900


----------



## MagneticGhost

5) would it be considered a song (or song cycle)?


----------



## GreenMamba

5) No, neither of those.


----------



## Mahlerian

6) Is it for a large ensemble (say, 20 or more players)?


----------



## GreenMamba

6) Yes

.........


----------



## Stavrogin

7) Is it a cantata?


----------



## GreenMamba

7) yes, a cantata


----------



## Stavrogin

8) Is the composer from a German-speaking area?


----------



## GreenMamba

8) no

.........


----------



## Mahlerian

9) Is it Bartok's Cantata Profana?


----------



## GreenMamba

9) Yes. That was quick. I think the cantata question really sped things up.

Mahlerian, it's all yours if you want it.


----------



## Mahlerian

Okay, I'm thinking of a work that does not include strings.

Same rules as before.


----------



## Stavrogin

1) Is it Stravinskij's Symphonies of wind instruments?

(a wild guess for starters)


----------



## Mahlerian

1) No, it is not.


----------



## GreenMamba

2) does it include any keyboard instruments?


----------



## Mahlerian

2) No, it does not.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

3) Is it a work from the 20th century?


----------



## Mahlerian

3) No, it is not a 20th century work.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

4) Can its genre be called a "Serenade" ?


----------



## Mahlerian

4) No, not by any means.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

5) Was it music used for the military?


----------



## Mahlerian

5) No, it was not used for the military.


----------



## Trout

6) Wild guess: Bruckner Mass No. 2?


----------



## Mahlerian

6) 

Yes


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, what now? :O


----------



## Trout

Perhaps I should have bought a lotto ticket today. 

Ok, I have a piece in mind.

Hint: It has an unusual instrumentation.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

1) Is it for less than 12 instruments?


----------



## Trout

1) Indeed it is.


----------



## Stavrogin

2) Is it unusual because of instruments that were not existing (or traditionally present in Western art music) before the 20th century?


----------



## Trout

2) Partly. It does make use of instrument(s) that did not exist prior to the 20th century, but the specific combination is in and of itself quite unusual.


----------



## Stavrogin

3) Was it composed before 1950?


----------



## Trout

3) No it was not.


----------



## Stavrogin

4) Was the composer American (US)?


----------



## Trout

4) Yes.........


----------



## Stavrogin

5) Did he die before January 1st, 2000?


----------



## Stavrogin

(OT: are you in California? Please warn us when you are going to sleep)


----------



## GreenMamba

6) Are there any voices involved?


----------



## Stavrogin

GreenMamba said:


> 6) Are there any voices involved?


'morning!

I assume Trout's sleeping...


----------



## GreenMamba

Stavrogin said:


> 'morning!
> 
> I assume Trout's sleeping...


Yes, we have time zone issues. I tried to ask a question that won't be obviated by the response to yours.


----------



## Trout

5) No.

5b) Yes I was sleeping as it is PST here. Apologies for not mentioning it. 

6) No.


----------



## Stavrogin

No need to apologise at all! Obviously!


----------



## Stavrogin

7) Is the composer associated to Minimalism?


----------



## Trout

7) Yes yes yes yes


----------



## GreenMamba

8) Is the composer Steve Reich?


----------



## Trout

8) Yes.........


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

9) Does it have the word "double" in its title?


----------



## Trout

9) Nope.........


----------



## Stavrogin

10) Does it involve tape(s)?


----------



## Mahlerian

11) Is it 2x5, for double rock ensemble?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

12) Is it Music for Clapping?


----------



## Mahlerian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 12) Is it Music for Clapping?


I'm not aware that the human hand was an instrument invented in the 20th century...


----------



## Stavrogin

Mahlerian said:


> I'm not aware that the human hand was an instrument invented in the 20th century...


 But it wasn't traditionally used in western art music


----------



## Trout

10) No
11) Nope
12) Negative


----------



## Stavrogin

13) is only one instrument involved (either solo or with multiple parts)?


----------



## Trout

13) No, there's more than one type of instrument involved.


----------



## GreenMamba

14) Was it composed (finished, if that matters) before 1985?


----------



## Trout

14) Yes it was.


----------



## GreenMamba

15) Does it include any amplified instruments?


----------



## Trout

15) There are no amplified instruments.


----------



## Trout

By the way, it's nighttime here so I will not be back until morning.


----------



## Stavrogin

16) Is it the Sextet?


----------



## Trout

16) It is not the Sextet. 

Should I give another hint to speed up this one? At the current rate, guessing one at a time may take a while.


----------



## Mahlerian

17) Is a piano involved?


----------



## MagneticGhost

18) My Reich knowledge isn't extensive. But Has anyone asked if it's 'Drumming' yet? If not - Is it 'Drumming?'


----------



## Stavrogin

It should be up to us to get relevant hints I guess... but feel free to do whatever you want.

19) Is it one of the "phase" works?


----------



## GreenMamba

20) Was it composed before 1975?

ADD: I oppose receiving more hints. We just need to narrow it down more.


----------



## Trout

17) There is no piano.
18) It is not Drumming. 
19) It does not have "phase" in its title, but...
20) Yes before 1975.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

21) Are vocalists a part of the piece?


----------



## Stavrogin

Voices were excluded some questions ago.

22) Is it Four Organs?
That's the last chance in my book, I don't see any other work which fits the bill.


----------



## Trout

We have a winner! Four Organs for four electronic organs and maraca.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Stavrogin said:


> Voices were excluded some questions ago.


Oops!

But I thought also electronic instruments (not just amplified instruments) were also excluded. O well, that's what I get for not remembering well. lol


----------



## Stavrogin

To be honest I wasn't sure either about the amplified/electronic issue, but hey, here we are. 

Next work does not have voices.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) Does it have cowbell?


----------



## Stavrogin

1)  no it doesn't have cowbell


----------



## Stavrogin

My turn to sleep now... See you in eight hours or so!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Quick! Come up with like 10 questions by the time he gets back!

I feel sad that I only realized yesterday that Stavrogin's name (Stravrogin) is a Dostoevsky character from his novel _The Insulted and Injured_... that's a book I haven't read yet, so I didn't know. Some Russian connoisseur _I _am! 

2) Is the work orchestral?


----------



## Mahlerian

3) Is it from before 1900?


----------



## GreenMamba

4) is the work split into movements or sections?


----------



## Trout

5) Does it take on average more than 30 minutes to perform the work?


----------



## Stavrogin

2) Originally, no. However, there is a later orchestral version.
3) No, it is not from before 1900.
4) Yes, it is split into movements or sections.
5) No, it does not take on average more than 30 minutes to perform it.


----------



## Stavrogin

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Quick! Come up with like 10 questions by the time he gets back!
> 
> I feel sad that I only realized yesterday that Stavrogin's name (Stravrogin) is a Dostoevsky character from his novel _The Insulted and Injured_... that's a book I haven't read yet, so I didn't know. Some Russian connoisseur _I _am!


Nooo it's from the Demons! 
In fact, he's THE demon, absolute evil personified :devil:

PS and no, I am not a rebellious teen with a fascination for the dark side, I am a good guy who thinks that that character is technically a masterpiece of literary art


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

6) Is it Ravel?


----------



## Stavrogin

6) Nope, it is not Ravel.


----------



## GreenMamba

7) Was the original composed before 1930?


----------



## Stavrogin

7) No, it was not composed before 1930.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

8) Is the original for piano?


----------



## Stavrogin

8) No, the original is not for solo piano.


----------



## GreenMamba

9) Was it the composer himself who created the orchestral variation?


----------



## Stavrogin

9) Yes, the composer wrote both versions.


----------



## Trout

10) Was the original composed before 1950?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Stavrogin said:


> Nooo it's from the Demons!
> In fact, he's THE demon, absolute evil personified :devil:
> 
> PS and no, I am not a rebellious teen with a fascination for the dark side, I am a good guy who thinks that that character is technically a masterpiece of literary art


ACH! You can probably see that I edited the post, that's cuz I actually said the Demons, but then I detracted that statement because I was unsure and too lazy to check google. Drat!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

11) Is the composer French?


----------



## Stavrogin

10) No, not before 1950
11) No, not French


----------



## Stavrogin

Interest declining?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

12) Is it Stravinsky?


----------



## Stavrogin

12) No, it is not Stravinskij.


----------



## Stavrogin

Recap:

- No voices
- No cowbells
- Original version not orchestral and not solo piano. The composer wrote also an orchestral version.
- Composed after 1950
- Split into movements or sections
- Less than 30 minutes long
- Not French
- Not by Stravinskij


----------



## GreenMamba

Yes, interest declining, but we should finish off this last one (lest I go to my grave without knowing).

Is the composer from outside Europe (couting Russia as part of Europe here)?


----------



## Stavrogin

13) No, the composer is not from outside Europe (incl. Russia).


----------



## GreenMamba

14) Is the composer from a country that borders the Mediterranean (Spain, Italy,...)?


----------



## Stavrogin

14) Yes, he is from a Mediterranean country in Europe.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

12) Is it American?


----------



## Stavrogin

12 by flutey) Are you tired? 
We have ascertained he is European, from a Mediterranean country to be precise.


----------



## GreenMamba

Stavrogin said:


> 14) Yes, he is from a Mediterranean country in Europe.


FYI, I hope you are not using Wikipedia's definition (see the bottom country).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Mediterranean_countries


----------



## Stavrogin

GreenMamba said:


> FYI, I hope you are not using Wikipedia's definition (see the bottom country).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Mediterranean_countries


:lol:
How come the Wikipedians haven't caught that yet?


----------



## GreenMamba

15) Is the composer from Italy?


----------



## Stavrogin

15) Yes, the composer's Italian


----------



## violadude

Stavrogin said:


> 15) Yes, the composer's Italian


16) is the composer Berio?


----------



## Stavrogin

16) No, it's not Berio.


----------



## violadude

Stavrogin said:


> 16) No, it's not Berio.


17) Is it Nono?


----------



## Stavrogin

violadude said:


> 17) Is it Nono?


17) No-no-no.

___


----------



## GreenMamba

18) Is it (or he) alive?!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Stavrogin said:


> 12 by flutey) Are you tired?
> We have ascertained he is European, from a Mediterranean country to be precise.


...

I said before, I don't read up on every single question before I ask......


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

19) Do you think_ I _know the piece?

:tiphat:


----------



## Stavrogin

18) No, he's not alive any more. 

19) I have no idea. For Italian classical music enthusiasts it is not an obscure work, but yeah I realise it might be for others. If you don't know it, I suggest you lay your ears on it! It's one of my favourite pieces.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

20) Is it film music?


----------



## GreenMamba

21) Luigi Dallapiccola?


----------



## Stavrogin

20) No, not film music. 
21) Yes, it's Dallapiccola.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

22) Piccola musica notturna?


----------



## Stavrogin

22) No

_______


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

23) Tartiniana II ?


----------



## GreenMamba

24) Is there voice involved? (I don't think has been established)


----------



## Stavrogin

Kjetil wins! 
It's Tartiniana Seconda, a gem! 
One of Dallapiccola's last tonal works.


----------



## Stavrogin

I might be wrong, but I think this is the first time that the work is found without having defined its instrumentation. Curious.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

WOW! I won  Listening to Dallapiccola now! Tartini is one of my favorites.
Now I'm thinking of a chamber work.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Stavrogin said:


> Recap:
> 
> - No voices
> - No cowbells
> - Original version not orchestral and not solo piano. The composer wrote also an orchestral version.
> - Composed after 1950
> - Split into movements or sections
> - Less than 30 minutes long
> - Not French
> - Not by Stravinskij


I used wikipedia in italian after Dallapiccola was revealed as composer...


----------



## Stavrogin

1) Was it composed before 1830?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) No................


----------



## Mahlerian

2) Was it composed after 1900?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

2) yes it was


----------



## Stavrogin

3) Is it for a string ensemble?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

3) Not the one I'm thinking of...


----------



## Stavrogin

4) Does it have unusual instruments? (unusual = non existing, or not used extensively, in Western Art Music before the 20th century)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

4) No unusual instruments


----------



## Stavrogin

5) Is for less than 4 instruments?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

5) Yes, the one I'm thinking of is.


----------



## Stavrogin

6) Is the composer from a German-speaking area?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

6) Not German, nein, nein!


----------



## Mahlerian

7) Debussy's Sonata for Flute, Harp, and Viola?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

7) Not at all


----------



## Stavrogin

8) Is the composer European (incl. former USSR)?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

8) Not European or Sovietsky


----------



## Stavrogin

9) American (USA)?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

9) Not from USA


----------



## Mahlerian

10) Composed before 1950?


----------



## Stavrogin

11) South-American?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

10) No
11) Yes
......


----------



## Stavrogin

12) Is there a voice/s?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

12) No voices...I think I will sleep now!


----------



## Stavrogin

13) Is it Villa Lobos' duo for oboe and bassoon?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

14) Is it a tango or tango-esque?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

13) No, but I love it
14) not tango


----------



## Stavrogin

15) Is it Villa-Lobos by the way?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

15) Not Villa-Lobos


----------



## Stavrogin

16) Is it Ginastera?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

16) Not him either


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So I guess you don't care what piece I'm thinking about BUT...I'm going to play it


----------



## Stavrogin

No it's just that my knowledge of Southamerican composers pretty much ends at the two I mentioned + Piazzolla, but you said it's not tango...


----------



## Trout

17) Is it by Osvaldo Golijov?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

17) Not Golijov


----------



## Trout

18) Mauricio Kagel? If not, I have no idea.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

18) Not him either  Ask some questions other than names...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Google, google, help me out, who's this composer he's thinking 'bout


----------



## MagneticGhost

19) is it Lalo Schifrin?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

19) Nope.......


----------



## Stavrogin

20) Is he alive?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

20) Composer is alive!


----------



## MagneticGhost

21) is it by Leonardo Balada?


----------



## Stavrogin

STANDING BY IN CASE 21 IS NO
22) Was he born south of the circle of latitude of Antofagasta? 
(some work for you too )


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

22) Wow...think that is no


----------



## MagneticGhost

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> 22) Wow...think that is no


So is 21) a no also?


----------



## Stavrogin

So 21 is no?....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

21) He is spanish isn't he? It's no...


----------



## Stavrogin

23) Celso Garrido Lecca?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

23) Also no.....


----------



## MagneticGhost

24) José Serebrier?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

24) No.........


----------



## MagneticGhost

25) is the composer from Bolivia?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

25) Not from Bolivia


----------



## MagneticGhost

26) from Venezuela?


----------



## Stavrogin

There's like 100+ Brazilian composers on Wiki... pheww let's see how we can narrow it down


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

26) Nor Venezuela


----------



## MagneticGhost

27) is the composer a woman?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

27) He is not a woman


----------



## Stavrogin

Clarification requested: I assume we are talking of a classical composer so someone with classical music training and NOT mostly linked with local popular music, is this correct?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Absolutely classical too but with a "national style"


----------



## MagneticGhost

28) is he Brazilian?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

28) yes!!! 
...


----------



## MagneticGhost

Should have gone there 1st  

29) does their surname begin with a letter between a-k?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

29) Think that's a kind of question not to be asked...right?


----------



## Stavrogin

Yep, we cannot ask questions on the composition of the word.

29) Is he Eduardo Miranda?


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sorry wasn't aware of that particular rule 

30) is the piece for a guitar ensemble (or an ensemble involving guitars)?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

29) No
30) Guitar included in ensemble


----------



## Stavrogin

I think the OP set a max of 30 questions, but can we go on? At this point we cannot stop


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm ready!  please go on


----------



## MagneticGhost

You've won but let's try and get this 

31)is it a 21st century work?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

31) Yes and no...rearrangement


----------



## Stavrogin

32) Was he born before Jan 1st, 1960?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

32) yes .......


----------



## Stavrogin

33) Born in Sao Paulo?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

33) Not Sao Paulo


----------



## Stavrogin

34) Is he Ricardo Tacuchian?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

34) Sorry, good guess regarding age, but different style


----------



## MagneticGhost

35) Marco Pereira?


----------



## Stavrogin

I ran out of possibilities...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

35) No, he's not particulary classical...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you ready for it?


----------



## MagneticGhost

36) does he have recordings available on Naxos?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I thought this composer was pretty famous, but I guess I'm wrong...


----------



## Stavrogin

He wasn't here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Brazilian_composers
so he was out of my reach


----------



## MagneticGhost

No he's not someone I've ever heard of and even if we'd stumbled upon his name eventually I doubt we'd have plucked the right work without another 100 questions.


----------



## Stavrogin

I guess it's your turn again, Kjetil!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

36) Seems that only one album is available from naxos, but different label.


----------



## Stavrogin

Wait, Marlos Nobre was not the solution?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It is Nobre, just answered 36) for some reason. Gave away extra hints underway and thought you would solve it, since he has the most arrangements of a single composition...Do I go again??


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

WAIT! I'm thinking of the most famous symphony ever!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Thanks you for answering my 36) - I was feeling a little neglected.
And Yes - you go again  Maybe something easier this time?


----------



## MagneticGhost

1) Beethoven 5?


----------



## Stavrogin

Ta-na-na-naaaaaa


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) YES  you got it
sorry guys, I have some things to do now


----------



## Stavrogin

Nice move there  Magnetic's turn!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Thank you
I'm thinking of an orchestral work - I'm actually listening to it!


----------



## Stavrogin

1) Is it before 1830?


----------



## MagneticGhost

1) no it isn't before 1830


----------



## Stavrogin

2) Is it before 1920?


----------



## Wood

3) Is the composer British?


----------



## MagneticGhost

2) Yes, before 1920
3) No, not British


----------



## Stavrogin

4) Was he born east of Berlin?


----------



## MagneticGhost

4) yes, East of Berlin


----------



## Stavrogin

5) Is it a concerto for a soloist and orchestra?


----------



## MagneticGhost

5) No, not a concerto


----------



## Mahlerian

6) Is it by a Russian?


----------



## Stavrogin

........................


----------



## MagneticGhost

6) yes! It's by a Russian


----------



## Stavrogin

7) Was it composed before Jan 1st, 1900?


----------



## MagneticGhost

7) yes! It was composed before 1900


----------



## Stavrogin

8) Is it commonly referred to as a symphonic poem/tone poem?


----------



## MagneticGhost

8) Ha ha! Yes it is commonly referred to as a symphonic poem/tone poem


----------



## Stavrogin

9) Is it Rimskij-Korsakov?


----------



## MagneticGhost

9) Yes - have you been hanging outside my house peeking through the window


----------



## Stavrogin

I was just lucky to have it narrowed down with a couple of questions by Mahlerian and myself

10) I'll go with Sheherazade?


----------



## Wood

Scherezade 10).....


----------



## MagneticGhost

10) Sheherezade it is. Stavrogin is the man with the new mandate


----------



## Stavrogin

Oook thanks.

I'm thinking of a work *composed before 1900*.


----------



## MagneticGhost

1) was it composed after 1830?


----------



## Stavrogin

1) No. Before 1830.


----------



## MagneticGhost

2) Is it orchestral?


----------



## Stavrogin

3) No, not orchestral.


----------



## MagneticGhost

4)Does it involve human voice


----------



## Stavrogin

4) No.
- composed before 1830
- not orchestral
- no human voice


----------



## MagneticGhost

5) is it chamber music?


----------



## Stavrogin

5) I'd say it is according to most definitions of chamber music.
- composed before 1830
- no human voice
- chamber music


----------



## MagneticGhost

6) was it composed after 1750?


----------



## Stavrogin

6) No.
- composed before 1750
- no human voice
- chamber music


----------



## MagneticGhost

7) is it for a solo instrument?


----------



## Stavrogin

7) No, except for a section of it.
- composed before 1750
- no human voice
- chamber music, with a section for solo instrument


----------



## MagneticGhost

8) is it by an Italian composer?


----------



## Stavrogin

8) No.

- composed before 1750
- no human voice
- chamber music, with a section for solo instrument
- composer not Italian


----------



## MagneticGhost

9) is it by JS Bach?


----------



## Stavrogin

9) No.

- composed before 1750
- no human voice
- chamber music, with a section for solo instrument
- composer: not Italian and not J.S. Bach


----------



## MagneticGhost

10) is it earlier than Baroque?


----------



## Stavrogin

10) No.

- no human voice
- chamber music, with a section for solo instrument
- composer: not Italian and not J.S. Bach
- composed before 1750, and not earlier than Baroque


----------



## MagneticGhost

11) Is it an English composer?


----------



## Stavrogin

11) No.

- composed before 1750, and not earlier than Baroque
- no human voice
- chamber music, with a section for solo instrument
- composer: not Italian, not J.S. Bach, not English


----------



## MagneticGhost

12) French?........


----------



## Stavrogin

12) No.

- composed before 1750, and not earlier than Baroque
- no human voice
- chamber music, with a section for solo instrument
- composer: not Italian, not J.S. Bach, not English, not French


----------



## MagneticGhost

13) Austro-German


----------



## Stavrogin

13) Well yes, even though that's a bit inaccurate. His birthplace is not in present Germany nor Austria, even though at that time it was ruled by the Habsburgs.

- composed before 1750, and not earlier than Baroque
- no human voice
- chamber music, with a section for solo instrument
- composer: born in a then German-speaking land


----------



## MagneticGhost

14) Buxtehude? .....


----------



## Stavrogin

14) No

- composed before 1750, and not earlier than Baroque
- no human voice
- chamber music, with a section for solo instrument
- composer: born in a then German-speaking land, not JS Bach, not Buxtehude


----------



## MagneticGhost

15) I thought Handel but then he was definitely German wasn't he. You've confused me slightly with your not strictly Getman comment. I'll guess Handel? anyway in case my geography is wrong.


----------



## Wood

16) Zelenka?..................


----------



## Stavrogin

MagneticGhost said:


> 15) I thought Handel but then he was definitely German wasn't he. You've confused me slightly with your not strictly Getman comment. I'll guess Handel? anyway in case my geography is wrong.


I'll bonus that for you, since - while my comment wanted to exclude composers born in cities which are in current Germany and Austria - it was confusing. 
To clarify: the guy was born in a land under the influence of the Habsburgs, so he most definitely spoke German and was later attracted to some important city in either Austria or Germany, but he was born outside of the current borders of Germany and Austria. So no, not Handel.


----------



## Stavrogin

Wood said:


> 16) Zelenka?..................


16 but actually 15) No

- composed before 1750, and not earlier than Baroque
- no human voice
- chamber music, with a section for solo instrument
- composer: born in a land under the Habsburg rule (not currently in Germany/Austria), not JS Bach, not Buxtehude, not Handel, not Zelenka


----------



## Wood

16) Biber?.............


----------



## Stavrogin

16) There you go

- composed before 1750, and not earlier than Baroque
- no human voice
- chamber music, with a section for solo instrument
- composer: Heinrich Biber


----------



## Wood

17) Mystery Sonatas!


----------



## Stavrogin

We have a winner!
Wood, the floor is yours.


----------



## Wood

Cool. 

Okay, mine was composed later than the Mystery Sonatas.


----------



## Rhombic

1) Is it for orchestra?


----------



## Wood

1) Yes, for orchestra.


----------



## Trout

2) Composed after 1900?


----------



## MagneticGhost

2) 20th Century?


----------



## Wood

2) Nono

For orchestra composed between 1676 and 1900.


----------



## Trout

3) How about after 1830?


----------



## Wood

3) Yes.

For orchestra composed between 1830 and 1900


----------



## Trout

4) Is it a symphony?


----------



## Wood

4) No

For orchestra composed between 1830 and 1900
Not a symphony.


----------



## Trout

5) Was the composer Russian?


----------



## Stavrogin

6) Is it commonly referred to as a symphonic poem/tone poem?


----------



## Wood

5) No
6) No

For orchestra composed between 1830 and 1900
Not a symphony or a symphonic poem/tone poem.
Composer not Russian.


----------



## Stavrogin

7) Is it in separate sections or movements?


----------



## Trout

8) Was the composer Austro-German?


----------



## Wood

7) Yes
8) No

For orchestra composed between 1830 and 1900 with separate sections or movements.
Not a symphony or a symphonic poem/tone poem.
Composer not Russian or Austro-German.


----------



## Stavrogin

9) Is it a concerto?


----------



## Wood

9) No

For orchestra composed between 1830 and 1900 with separate sections or movements.
Not a concerto, symphony or a symphonic poem/tone poem.
Composer not Russian or Austro-German.


----------



## Stavrogin

10) Is it music for ballet?


----------



## Wood

10) Yes!

For orchestra composed between 1830 and 1900 with separate sections or movements.
It's a ballet.
Composer not Russian or Austro-German.

Bonus challenge: try to get it within two more questions.


----------



## MagneticGhost

11) is it by Delibes?


----------



## Wood

11) No.

Ballet composed between 1830 and 1900 with separate sections or movements.
Composer not Russian or Austro-German.


----------



## MagneticGhost

13) is it Adam's Giselle?


----------



## Wood

MagneticGhost said:


> 13) is it Adam's Giselle?


Yes it is!

Good late finish MG. Its all yours.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Yay! í ½í¸

Ok - I've got one composed later than Giselle.


----------



## Stavrogin

1) Is it either a concerto or a symphony?


----------



## MagneticGhost

1) No it's not a concerto or a symphony!


----------



## Stavrogin

2) Is it for less than 10 instruments?


----------



## MagneticGhost

2) No it's not for less than 10 instruments.

Not a concerto. Not a symphony. Not for less than 10 instruments.


----------



## Stavrogin

3) Is human voice involved?


----------



## MagneticGhost

3) Yes!

Human Voice involved. Composed after 1841. Not a concerto. Not a symphony. Not for less than 10 instruments.


----------



## Wood

4) Is it an Opera?


----------



## MagneticGhost

4) No

Not an opera. Human Voice involved. Composed after 1841. Not a concerto. Not a symphony. Not for less than 10 instruments.


----------



## Wood

5) Faure's Requiem


----------



## Stavrogin

(in case 5 is no)

6) Is it sacred music?


----------



## MagneticGhost

5) not Faure's Requiem


----------



## MagneticGhost

Oops - nearly missed 6) due to some surreptitious editing.
6) I suppose it is. certainly has a sacred theme



Sacred theme. Not Faure's Requiem. Not an opera. Human Voice involved. Composed after 1841. Not a concerto. Not a symphony. Not for less than 10 instruments.


----------



## Stavrogin

7) Is it 20th century?


----------



## MagneticGhost

7) Yes

20th Century. Sacred (religious) theme. Not Faure's Requiem. Not an opera. Human Voice involved. Composed after 1841. Not a concerto. Not a symphony. Not for less than 10 instruments.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

8) Is the composer British?


----------



## MagneticGhost

8) Yes 

British Composer. 20th Century. Sacred (religious) theme. Not Faure's Requiem. Not an opera. Human Voice involved. Composed after 1841. Not a concerto. Not a symphony. Not for less than 10 instruments.


----------



## Trout

9) Does an orchestra accompany the voice(s)?


----------



## MagneticGhost

9) Yes

British Composer. 20th Century. Sacred (religious) theme. Not Faure's Requiem. Not an opera. Orchestra and Human Voice involved. Composed after 1841. Not a concerto. Not a symphony. Not for less than 10 instruments.


----------



## Trout

10) Was it composed after 1930?


----------



## MagneticGhost

10) Yes

After 1930 British Composer. 20th Century. Sacred (religious) theme. Not Faure's Requiem. Not an opera. Orchestra and Human Voice involved. Composed after 1841. Not a concerto. Not a symphony. Not for less than 10 instruments.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

11) Is it music for Christmas?


----------



## MagneticGhost

11)No

Not for Christmas. After 1930 British Composer. 20th Century. Sacred (religious) theme. Not Faure's Requiem. Not an opera. Orchestra and Human Voice involved. Composed after 1841. Not a concerto. Not a symphony. Not for less than 10 instruments.


----------



## Wood

12) WALTON: Belshazzar's Feast


----------



## MagneticGhost

12) Yes!! Walton's Belshazzar's Feast it is! 

Wood's the man once again.


----------



## Wood

Lucky!

I'll have to pass my go unfortunately. Would you like another shot MG?


----------



## MagneticGhost

I'm not going to be able to either tonight.
Trout or Stavrogin?


----------



## Stavrogin

It'd be nice but I prefer to leave it to someone from the US since it will be nighttime soon here.


----------



## Trout

Ok, as a dutiful American citizen, I suppose I shall have another go.

I have a piece in mind that does not contain voices.


----------



## Stavrogin

1) Does it involve more than 9 musicians?


----------



## Trout

1) No it doesn't.


----------



## Stavrogin

2) Is a piano involved?


----------



## MagneticGhost

3) Was it composed after Jan 1st 1900?


----------



## Trout

2) Yes.
3) Yes.


----------



## Trout

And with that, it's time for me to sleep. I shall be back in around 8 hours.


----------



## Stavrogin

4) Is it a duo?


----------



## Rhombic

5) Was it composed before 1950?


----------



## Trout

Good morning!

4) No.
5) Yes.

- 9 musicians or fewer
- Not a duo
- Involves piano
- Composed between 1900-1950


----------



## Stavrogin

6) Does it involve more than 4 musicians?

('morning!)


----------



## Trout

6) No it does not.

- 4 musicians or fewer
- Not a duo
- Involves piano
- Composed between 1900-1950


----------



## Stavrogin

7) Composer: from a German-speaking area?


----------



## Trout

7) Nope.

- 4 musicians or fewer
- Not a duo
- Involves piano
- Composed between 1900-1950
- Composer not from a German-speaking area


----------



## Stavrogin

8) American (US)?


----------



## MagneticGhost

8) Is it a Piano Trio?


----------



## Trout

8) Not American. 
9) Not a piano trio. 

- 4 musicians or fewer
- Not a duo
- Not a piano trio
- Involves piano
- Composed between 1900-1950
- Composer not from a German-speaking area
- Composer not American (US)


----------



## Stavrogin

10) Is it a work for solo piano?


----------



## Trout

10) Not for solo piano.

- 4 musicians or fewer
- Not a duo
- Not a piano trio
- Not for solo piano
- Involves piano
- Composed between 1900-1950
- Composer not from a German-speaking area
- Composer not American (US)


----------



## Stavrogin

11) Are the other three instruments strings only?


----------



## Trout

11) The other instruments are not all strings. 

- 4 musicians or fewer
- No voices
- Not a duo
- Not a piano trio
- Not for solo piano
- Involves piano
- Other instruments not all strings
- Composed between 1900-1950
- Composer not from a German-speaking area
- Composer not American (US)


----------



## Stavrogin

12) Messiaen Quatuor pour la fin du temps?


----------



## Trout

12) Good guess, but no.

- 4 musicians or fewer
- Not a duo
- Not a piano trio
- Not for solo piano
- No voices
- Involves piano
- Other instruments not all strings
- Not Quatuor pour la fin du temps
- Composed between 1900-1950
- Composer not from a German-speaking area
- Composer not American (US)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

13) Bartok -Contrasts, that's not a pianotrio but clarinettrio...


----------



## Trout

13) It's not Bartok's Contrasts. I'm not being _that_ semantically tricky.

- 4 musicians or fewer
- Not a duo
- Not a piano trio
- Not for solo piano
- No voices
- Involves piano
- Other instruments not all strings
- Not Quatuor pour la fin du temps
- Not Bartok's Contrasts
- Composed between 1900-1950
- Composer not from a German-speaking area
- Composer not American (US)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

14) Is it Bartok at all?


----------



## MagneticGhost

14) is the composer British?


----------



## Trout

14) Yes! It's Bartok. I suppose that makes my answer to MG's question extraneous.


----------



## Stavrogin

15) Sonata for two pianos and percussion?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

15) Written after 1930? wait...never mind


----------



## Trout

15) Stavrogin has it. It's Bartok's Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion.


----------



## Stavrogin

Cool! 

The work I'm thinking of involves piano too.


----------



## MagneticGhost

1) is it solo piano?


----------



## Trout

2) Is it pre-20th century?


----------



## Stavrogin

3) Yes, it is. 

- involves piano 
- composed before 1900


----------



## Trout

3) Is it post-1830?


----------



## MagneticGhost

Excuse me - what was the answer to 1)?


----------



## Stavrogin

3) Yes it is. 

- involves piano 
- composed 1830-1900


----------



## MagneticGhost

Am I on Stavrogin's ignore list or something  
Gonna make it difficult to join in. Don't know why I would be?


----------



## Stavrogin

Oops sorry I am on my phone and I missed that
1) Not solo piano 

- Involves piano, not solo
- 1830-1900


----------



## MagneticGhost

Phew! Back in the game 

4) is it a Piano Concerto?


----------



## Stavrogin

MagneticGhost said:


> Am I on Stavrogin's ignore list or something
> Gonna make it difficult to join in. Don't know why I would be?


Ahah no why would you! 
Sorry I just missed some posts, it was quick


----------



## Stavrogin

4) Not a piano concerto 

- involves piano, not solo and not a concerto 
- 1830-1900


----------



## Mahlerian

5) Is it a chamber work?


----------



## Stavrogin

5) Indeed, a chamber work 

- chamber work with piano
- 1830-1900


----------



## Stavrogin

(looking back, I almost always picked chamber music... strange)


----------



## MagneticGhost

6) Is it by a Russian composer?


----------



## Trout

7) Are there more than 2 performers?


----------



## Stavrogin

6) Not Russian 

- chamber music with piano
- 1830-1900
- not Russian


----------



## Stavrogin

7) No, not more than two performers 

- chamber work with two performers; piano is involved
- 1830-1900
- Not Russian 


Will you guys make it in less than 10?


----------



## Trout

8) Is it by Brahms?


----------



## Stavrogin

8) Not good old Johannes 
- chamber work with two performers; piano is involved
- 1830-1900
- Not Russian, not Brahms


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

9) Is it by a German?


----------



## Stavrogin

9) Yes indeed a German

- chamber work with two performers; piano is involved
- 1830-1900
- a German, but not Brahms


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

10) Violin sonata?


----------



## Stavrogin

10) Nope, not a violin sonata

- chamber work with two performers; piano is involved; not a violin sonata
- 1830-1900
- a German, but not Brahms


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

11) Schumann?


----------



## Stavrogin

11) Sorry, not the tormented Robert.

- chamber work with two performers; piano is involved; not a violin sonata
- 1830-1900
- a German, but not Brahms or Schumann.


----------



## Trout

12) Is it a cello sonata?


----------



## Stavrogin

12) No, it's not a cello sonata.

- chamber work with two performers; piano is involved; not a violin sonata; not a cello sonata
- 1830-1900
- a German, but not Brahms or Schumann.


----------



## Mahlerian

13) Is the other instrument a voice?


----------



## Stavrogin

13) Ugh, no, is that even music? [I kid I kid]

- chamber work with two performers; piano is involved; not a violin sonata; not a cello sonata; not piano and voice
- 1830-1900
- a German, but not Brahms or Schumann.


----------



## Trout

14) Is there a wind instrument involved?


----------



## Stavrogin

14) There is.

- chamber work for piano and a wind instrument
- 1830-1900
- a German, but not Brahms or Schumann.


----------



## Trout

15) Would that instrument be the clarinet?


----------



## Stavrogin

15) No, not the clarinet. However, a later version for clarinet was also written by the composer.

- chamber work for piano and a wind instrument, not the clarinet
- 1830-1900
- a German, but not Brahms or Schumann.


----------



## Trout

16) Is it Reinecke's Sonata Undine?


----------



## Stavrogin

Good job Trout!

You're in charge now.


----------



## Trout

That was completely off my radar. Thank goodness for Wikipedia!

The piece I'm thinking of has a few more instruments than the Reinecke sonata.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Aw it's too bad I took a break from this game in the last few days, I would have gotten that one easily. ^_^


----------



## Stavrogin

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Aw it's too bad I took a break from this game in the last few days, I would have gotten that one easily. ^_^


I had noticed you weren't around 

How do you like that piece?


----------



## Stavrogin

Trout said:


> That was completely off my radar. Thank goodness for Wikipedia!
> 
> The piece I'm thinking of has a few more instruments than the Reinecke sonata.


1) chamber work then?


----------



## Trout

1) Not a chamber work.

I'll see you all in the morning.


----------



## Stavrogin

2) Maybe a concerto?


----------



## Rhombic

3) Was it composed before 1860?


----------



## Trout

G'mornin!

2) Not a concerto.


----------



## Stavrogin

4) An orchestral work?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Stavrogin said:


> I had noticed you weren't around
> 
> How do you like that piece?


I love it! I performed it in full 2 years ago. Everything about it is up my alley.

5) Was it composed in the 19th century?


----------



## Trout

3) Not before 1860
4) Yes, orchestral
5) Not during the 19th century

- Orchestral work
- Not a concerto
- Composed after 1900


----------



## MagneticGhost

6) Was the piece written in the last 50 years?


----------



## Trout

6) No, it's not that recent.

- Orchestral work
- Not a concerto
- Composed between 1900-1966


----------



## MagneticGhost

7) Is it a symphony?


----------



## Trout

7) It is not a symphony. 

- Orchestral work
- Not a concerto
- Not a symphony
- Composed between 1900-1966


----------



## MagneticGhost

8) Is the composer European?


----------



## Stavrogin

9) Are voices involved?


----------



## Trout

8) Yes, the composer is European. 
9) No voices.

- Orchestral work
- Not a concerto
- Not a symphony
- No voices
- Composed between 1900-1966
- Composer is European


----------



## MagneticGhost

10) Ballet?.......


----------



## Trout

10) Yes, it's a ballet. 

- Orchestral ballet
- No voices
- Composed between 1900-1966
- Composer is European


----------



## Mahlerian

11) Is the composer Russian?


----------



## Trout

11) The composer is not Russian. 

- Orchestral ballet
- No voices
- Composed between 1900-1966
- Composer is European, but not Russian


----------



## MagneticGhost

12) Is the composer French?


----------



## Trout

12) Oui. Il est Français. 

- Orchestral ballet
- No voices
- Composed between 1900-1966
- Composer is French


----------



## Wood

13) If 12) = yes, then 'Debussy Jeux'


----------



## Trout

13) It's not Jeux. 

- Orchestral ballet
- No voices
- Not Jeux
- Composed between 1900-1966
- Composer is French


----------



## Mahlerian

14) Is it Ravel's Ma mére l'Oye?


----------



## Trout

14) It's not Ma mére l'Oye. 

- Orchestral ballet
- No voices
- Not Jeux
- Not Ma mére l'Oye
- Composed between 1900-1966
- Composer is French


----------



## Mahlerian

15) Is it Parade?


----------



## Trout

15) It's not Parade

- Orchestral ballet
- No voices
- Not Jeux
- Not Ma mére l'Oye
- Not Parade
- Composed between 1900-1966
- Composer is French


----------



## Mahlerian

16) Was the composer a member of Les Six?


----------



## Trout

16) Yes the composer is a member.

- Orchestral ballet
- No voices
- Composed between 1900-1966
- Composer is a member of Les Six


And now time to sleep again...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

17) Is it Les Animaux Modeles by Poulenc? I think I spelled that right...


----------



## Trout

17) It is not Les Animaux Modeles.


----------



## Trout

Anyone want to wrap this up? I believe all the big clues are there...


----------



## Mahlerian

18) Is it Les Biches?


----------



## Trout

18) It's not Les Biches.


----------



## Mahlerian

19) Could it be La création du monde?


----------



## Trout

19) Yes! La création du monde is correct.


----------



## Mahlerian

Okay, new composition. Same rules as before.

Hint: It includes voices.


----------



## MagneticGhost

1) Is it from after Jan 1st 1900?


----------



## Trout

2) Is there an orchestra involved?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

3) Does it involve a psychic love spellcaster?


----------



## Mahlerian

1) No
2) Yes
3) No


----------



## Guest

4) Was it composed by a German speaker?


----------



## Mahlerian

4) No, not composed by a German speaker

- Not composed after Jan. 1, 1900
- Involves orchestra
- No psychic love spell caster


----------



## MagneticGhost

5) Is it an Opera?


----------



## Mahlerian

5) No

- Not composed after Jan. 1, 1900
- Involves orchestra
- No psychic love spell caster
- Not composed by a German speaker
- Not an opera


----------



## MagneticGhost

6) Is it Sacred Music?


----------



## Mahlerian

6) Yes

- Not composed after Jan. 1, 1900
- Involves orchestra
- No psychic love spell caster
- Not composed by a German speaker
- Not an opera
- Sacred music


----------



## MagneticGhost

7) Was it composed after 1791?


----------



## Mahlerian

7) No

- Includes voices
- Not composed after 1791
- Involves orchestra
- No psychic love spell caster
- Not composed by a German speaker
- Not an opera
- Sacred music


----------



## clara s

8) Italian Settecento?


----------



## Mahlerian

8) No

- Includes voices
- Not composed after 1791
- Involves orchestra
- No psychic love spell caster
- Not composed by a German speaker
- Not an opera
- Sacred music
- Not 1700s Italian


----------



## clara s

Renaissance or baroque?


----------



## Mahlerian

Can you ask that as a yes/no question?


----------



## MagneticGhost

9) Is it Renaissance?


----------



## clara s

Renaissance polyphony?


ps sorry I did not see the above question


----------



## Mahlerian

MagneticGhost said:


> 9) Is it Renaissance?





clara s said:


> Renaissance polyphony?


9) According to IMSLP, no

- Includes voices
- Not composed after 1791
- Involves orchestra
- No psychic love spell caster
- Not composed by a German speaker
- Not an opera
- Sacred music
- Not 1700s Italian
- Post Renaissance


----------



## clara s

I'll try an intuitive guess

Monteverdi madrigals of war?


----------



## Mahlerian

10) No

- Includes voices
- Not composed after 1791
- Involves orchestra
- No psychic love spell caster
- Not composed by a German speaker
- Not an opera
- Sacred music
- Not 1700s Italian
- Post Renaissance
- Not Monteverdi Madrigals of War


----------



## MagneticGhost

11) is it by Monteverdi?


----------



## clara s

Just Mondeverdi composition?


----------



## Mahlerian

11) Yes

- Includes voices
- Not composed after 1791
- Involves orchestra
- No psychic love spell caster
- Not composed by a German speaker
- Not an opera
- Sacred music
- Not 1700s Italian
- Post Renaissance
- Not Monteverdi Madrigals of War
- Composed by Monteverdi


----------



## clara s

is it a madrigal?


----------



## Mahlerian

12) No

- Includes voices
- Not composed after 1791
- Involves orchestra
- No psychic love spell caster
- Not composed by a German speaker
- Not an opera
- Sacred music
- Not 1700s Italian
- Post Renaissance
- Composed by Monteverdi
- Not a madrigal


----------



## clara s

it's not an opera, so

is it a mass?


----------



## Mahlerian

13) No

- Includes voices
- Not composed after 1791
- Involves orchestra
- No psychic love spell caster
- Not composed by a German speaker
- Not an opera
- Sacred music
- Not 1700s Italian
- Post Renaissance
- Composed by Monteverdi
- Not a madrigal
- Not a mass


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

13) Is it Vespro della Beata Vergine ?


----------



## Mahlerian

14) Yes, Kjetil Heggelund got it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wow! Sorry for jumping in and getting right at first try folks 
I'll start a new one, but will go to bed in 1 hour or so. I'm thinking of a chamber piece.


----------



## clara s

come on Mahlerian, the Monteverdi vesper psalms can be considered part of the mass in illo tempere

and anyway Vespers in general are small scale masses


----------



## Mahlerian

clara s said:


> come on Mahlerian, the Monteverdi vesper psalms can be considered part of the mass in illo tempere
> 
> and anyway Vespers in general are small scale masses


They're separate works, usually performed separately.

Anyway, the mass is defined by its text, which the Vespers doesn't use.


----------



## clara s

Mahlerian said:


> They're separate works, usually performed separately.
> 
> Anyway, the mass is defined by its text, which the Vespers doesn't use.


Vesper (evening prayer) is considered the first holy Service of the day

It's not the mass with the standard liturgy procedure, but it's a mass with hymns, prayers, psalms


----------



## Kieran

clara s said:


> Vesper (evening prayer) is considered the first holy Service of the day
> 
> It's not the mass with the standard liturgy procedure, but it's a mass with hymns, prayers, psalms


Vespers isn't a mass, it's part of the daily prayer cycle. The mass involves the liturgies of the word and the Eucharist. I like the musical vespers, though, it has similar solemnity to the mass...


----------



## clara s

Kieran said:


> Vespers isn't a mass, it's part of the daily prayer cycle. The mass involves the liturgies of the word and the Eucharist. I like the musical vespers, though, it has similar solemnity to the mass...


thanks Kieran, I have attended many Vespers, I like the spirit of the whole evening prayer

but when you want to categorize something, you have some main classifications,
that's what I am trying to say

eg for Monteverdi, we can say that his works are divided in these main categories,
operas, madrigals and masses.

Inside the term "masses" we include the Vespers, also the work "Selva morale e spirituale" and few others maybe.


----------



## Mahlerian

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Wow! Sorry for jumping in and getting right at first try folks
> I'll start a new one, but will go to bed in 1 hour or so. I'm thinking of a chamber piece.


1) Was it composed after 1900?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) Not after 1900


----------



## Mahlerian

2) Is a piano included?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

2) yes
I'm going to bed again, but will go out for a smoke first...


----------



## MagneticGhost

3) Is it by Brahms?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

3) Not Brahms


----------



## MagneticGhost

4) is there less than 3 players?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

4) Not less than 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

5) Is it Russian?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

5) Nice guess! Russian it is.


----------



## Mahlerian

6) Is it by Tchaikovsky?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

6) Not Tchaikovsky


----------



## Trout

7) Is it considered chamber music?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

7) Yes, absolutely


----------



## MagneticGhost

8) Is it Rachmaninov?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

8) Not Rachmaninov


----------



## MagneticGhost

9) Is it Borodin?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

9) Not him either...


----------



## MagneticGhost

10) lol... I'll keep going -- Rimsky-Korsakov?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

10) Haha, no


----------



## MagneticGhost

11) Not many obvious writers of Chamber music pre-1900. So I'll guess I'll have to continue working through the list.... Glinka?


----------



## Trout

12 Is it by Arensky?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

11) Not Glinka, and maybe not so obvious


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

12) yes!!! 
..


----------



## MagneticGhost

13 Arensky - Piano trio No.1


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

13) You got it! I like that piece a lot  (but will stop thinking about it for a while)


----------



## MagneticGhost

Thanks for Trout though for speeding me to the conclusion slightly quicker than I would have got. Arensky is not the first Russian composer that springs to my mind. Though I do know and enjoy his Chamber works.

My Turn then I guess.

My piece contains the human voice.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) From the renaissance?


----------



## Trout

2) Is it a sacred piece?


----------



## MagneticGhost

1)Yes
2)Yes

Sacred renaissance


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

3) Is the composer Spanish?


----------



## MagneticGhost

3)No

Sacred renaissance - not spanish


----------



## Mahlerian

4) Is the composer from the "Franco-Flemish" school?


----------



## MagneticGhost

4) No

Sacred Renaissance but not Spanish or from the Franco-Flemish School


----------



## Trout

5) Is it a mass?


----------



## MagneticGhost

5) Yes

Sacred Renaissance Mass. Not Spanish. Not from the Franco-Flemish School.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

6) English composer?


----------



## Trout

6) Is the composer English?

edit: beaten by Kjetil


----------



## MagneticGhost

6) Yes - the composer's English - are you guys hiding in my wardrobe? 

Sacred English Renaissance mass


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

7) 5 or more voices?


----------



## Trout

8) Written by Taverner?


----------



## MagneticGhost

7) Yes

Sacred English Renaissance Mass for 5 or more voices


----------



## MagneticGhost

8) Yes

Sacred Mass by Taverner for 5 or More voices


----------



## Trout

9) Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

10) Missa Sancti Wilhelmi ?


----------



## MagneticGhost

9) Trout has definitely been peeking through my windows 

Taverner's Exceptional Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas is the correct answer.


----------



## Trout

It would be a bit hard to look through your windows from California, but I suppose the NSA makes anything possible...

Anyway, I'm also thinking of a vocal work.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I fell asleep - what happened to everyone else? 

1) Is it after Jan 1st 1900?


----------



## Trout

1) It was not written after Jan 1st 1900.

And, right on cue, it's time for me to sleep.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I woke up...

2) Is it an opera?


----------



## MagneticGhost

3) Is it 19th Century?


----------



## Trout

2) It is not an opera.
3) Yes, it was composed in the 19th century.


----------



## Mahlerian

4) Is it for voice and piano?


----------



## Trout

4) Yes, it's for voice and piano.

- Voice and piano
- 19th century


----------



## MagneticGhost

5)Is it Schubert?


----------



## Trout

5) It is not Schubert.

- Voice and piano
- 19th century
- Not Schubert


----------



## MagneticGhost

6) is it a composer from the Germanic Areas?


----------



## Mahlerian

6) Is it Schumann?


----------



## Trout

6) Yes and yes, Germanic composer who also happens to be Schumann.

Voice and piano work by Schumann


----------



## MagneticGhost

7) Is it a single song?


----------



## Mahlerian

8) Is it Frauenliebe und -leben?


----------



## Trout

Interesting that you didn't pick Dichterliebe, Mahlerian... but correct nonetheless! I didn't think it seemed too obvious when I chose it, but I think we've all turned into a bunch of mind readers here.


----------



## Mahlerian

Okay, new composition. I'm thinking of a work featuring voice.


----------



## Trout

1) Is it a sacred piece?


----------



## Mahlerian

1) No.

- Includes voice
- Not a sacred work


----------



## Trout

2) Is it an opera?


----------



## Mahlerian

2) No.

- Includes voice
- Not a sacred work
- Not an opera


----------



## Trout

3) Was it composed after 1900?


----------



## Stavrogin

4) Does it involve more than 10 musicians (voices excluded)?


----------



## Guest

Is it by a German speaker?


----------



## Guest

5) Is it by a German speaker?


----------



## Mahlerian

3) Yes
4) Yes
5) No

- Includes voice
- Not a sacred work
- Not an opera
- Composed after 1900
- More than 10 musicians (not including voice)
- Not by German speaker


----------



## Stavrogin

6) Is it a cantata?


----------



## Mahlerian

6) No

- Composed after 1900
- Not by German speaker
- Includes voice
- Includes more than 10 musicians (not including voice)
- Not a sacred work
- Not an opera
- Not a cantata


----------



## Trout

7) Was it composed after 1950?


----------



## Xaltotun

8) Is it a symphony with vocal parts?


----------



## Mahlerian

7) Yes
8) No

- Composed after 1950
- Not by German speaker
- Includes voice
- Includes more than 10 musicians (not including voice)
- Not a sacred work
- Not an opera
- Not a cantata
- Not a symphony


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

9) For orchestra?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

10) Soprano solo?
..


----------



## Mahlerian

9) Yes
10) Yes

- Composed after 1950
- Not by German speaker
- Includes soprano solo
- Includes orchestra
- Includes more than 10 musicians (not including voice)
- Not a sacred work
- Not an opera
- Not a cantata
- Not a symphony


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

11) Did the piece just recieve a grand prize?


----------



## Trout

12) Is the composer French?


----------



## Mahlerian

11) No
12) No

- Composed after 1950
- Not by German speaker
- Composer is not French
- Includes soprano solo
- Includes orchestra
- Includes more than 10 musicians (not including voice)
- Not a sacred work
- Not an opera
- Not a cantata
- Not a symphony
- Did not recently win a prize


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

13) Is the composer Italian?


----------



## Trout

14) Composed after 1975?


----------



## Mahlerian

13) No
14) No

- Composed between 1950-1975
- Not by German speaker
- Composer is not French or Italian
- Includes soprano solo
- Includes orchestra
- Includes more than 10 musicians (not including voice)
- Not a sacred work
- Not an opera
- Not a cantata
- Not a symphony
- Did not recently win a prize


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

15) American composer?


----------



## Mahlerian

15) No

- Composed between 1950-1975
- Not by German speaker
- Composer is not French or Italian or American
- Includes soprano solo
- Includes orchestra
- Includes more than 10 musicians (not including voice)
- Not a sacred work
- Not an opera
- Not a cantata
- Not a symphony
- Did not recently win a prize


----------



## Guest

Are we talking Pierre Boulez?


----------



## Guest

Please forget that.


----------



## Guest

Are we talking a Brit?


----------



## Mahlerian

16) No


- Composed between 1950-1975
- Not by German speaker
- Composer is not French or Italian or American or British
- Includes soprano solo
- Includes orchestra
- Includes more than 10 musicians (not including voice)
- Not a sacred work
- Not an opera
- Not a cantata
- Not a symphony
- Did not recently win a prize


----------



## Trout

17) Is the composer Russian?


----------



## Mahlerian

17) No


- Composed between 1950-1975
- Not by German speaker
- Composer is not French or Italian or American or British or Russian
- Includes soprano solo
- Includes orchestra
- Includes more than 10 musicians (not including voice)
- Not a sacred work
- Not an opera
- Not a cantata
- Not a symphony
- Did not recently win a prize


----------



## clara s

Takemitsu, your favourite


----------



## Mahlerian

18) Yes

- Composed between 1950-1975
- Composed by Takemitsu
- Includes soprano solo
- Includes orchestra
- Includes more than 10 musicians (not including voice)
- Not a sacred work
- Not an opera
- Not a cantata
- Not a symphony
- Did not recently win a prize


----------



## clara s

is the soprano part considered extremely difficult?


----------



## Mahlerian

clara s said:


> is the soprano part considered extremely difficult?


19) Haven't spoken to any performers about it, but upon listening, I would imagine it is, yes.

- Composed between 1950-1975
- Composed by Takemitsu
- Includes soprano solo, a difficult part
- Includes orchestra
- Includes more than 10 musicians (not including voice)
- Not a sacred work
- Not an opera
- Not a cantata
- Not a symphony
- Did not recently win a prize


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

20) Coral Island for soprano and orchestra?


----------



## clara s

coral island? 1962?


----------



## Mahlerian

20) Yes, it is Coral Island. I almost thought I would stump people. Clara S provided the crucial clue this time. Perhaps she wants to take a turn, if you'd like to give it?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I thought so! Clara S can be the thinker 
Sorry for stealing it...


----------



## clara s

Iwill go to sleep soon, but thank you

I will give a try

19th century we are


----------



## Mahlerian

1) Is it an orchestral work?


----------



## clara s

1) No

No orchestral work


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

2) More than 2 players?


----------



## clara s

2) Yes

No orchestral work 
More than 2 players


----------



## Trout

3) Fewer than 5 players?


----------



## clara s

3) No

No orchestral work 
More than 2 players 
No fewer than 5 players


----------



## Trout

4) Is it a piano quintet?


----------



## clara s

4) No

Also I forgot to include my initial clue
so

19th century
No orchestral work 
More than 2 players 
No fewer than 5 players
Not a piano quintet


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

5) Schuberts octet?


----------



## Trout

6) Are there only string instruments in the ensemble?


----------



## clara s

5) No
6) Yes


19th century
No orchestral work 
More than 2 players 
No fewer than 5 players
Not a piano quintet 
No Schuberts octet
Only string instruments


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

7) Is it German/Austrian?


----------



## clara s

7) No


19th century
No German/Austrian
No orchestral work 
More than 2 players 
No fewer than 5 players
Not a piano quintet 
No Schuberts octet
Only string instruments


----------



## Stavrogin

8) Is it a sextet?


----------



## clara s

8) No


19th century
No German/Austrian
No orchestral work 
More than 2 players 
No fewer than 5 players
Not a piano quintet 
Not a sextet, No Schuberts octet
Only string instruments


----------



## Stavrogin

9) Is the composer from Eastern Europe (incl. former USSR areas)?


----------



## clara s

9) No

19th century
No German/Austrian, no Eastern Europe (incl. former USSR areas)
No orchestral work 
More than 2 players 
No fewer than 5 players
Not a piano quintet 
Not a sextet, No Schuberts octet
Only string instruments


----------



## Stavrogin

10) Was he European?


----------



## clara s

10) Si, Nikolai Vsevolodovich 

19th century
European composer
No German/Austrian, no Eastern Europe (incl. former USSR areas)
No orchestral work 
More than 2 players 
No fewer than 5 players
Not a piano quintet 
Not a sextet, No Schuberts octet
Only string instruments


----------



## Trout

editted to obviate confusion


----------



## Stavrogin

Trout said:


> 11) Is it by Dvorak?


Not East Europe


----------



## Trout

Stavrogin said:


> Not East Europe


Thanks. The Czech Republic seems to me to be central Europe, but I guess I forgot it fell on the east side of the iron curtain. So, instead:

11) Is it a string quintet?


----------



## clara s

edited after trout's edited 

11) Yes


19th century
European composer
No German/Austrian, no Eastern Europe (incl. former USSR areas)
No orchestral work 
More than 2 players 
No fewer than 5 players
Not a piano quintet 
Not a sextet, No Schuberts octet
Only string instruments 
it is a string quintet


----------



## Trout

12) (I withdrew my original 11) Was it composed after 1850?


----------



## clara s

12) No

19th century
composed before 1850
European composer
No German/Austrian, no Eastern Europe (incl. former USSR areas)
No orchestral work 
More than 2 players 
No fewer than 5 players
Not a piano quintet 
Not a sextet, No Schuberts octet
Only string instruments 
it is a string quintet


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

13) Is it French composer?


----------



## clara s

13) No

19th century
composed before 1850
European composer
No German/Austrian, no French, no Eastern Europe (incl. former USSR areas)
No orchestral work 
More than 2 players 
No fewer than 5 players
Not a piano quintet 
Not a sextet, No Schuberts octet
Only string instruments 
it is a string quintet


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

14) Can it be a very late one by Boccherini?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

14) Is it Italian composer?


----------



## clara s

14) No
15) Yes

19th century
composed before 1850
European composer
Italian composer but no Boccherini
No German/Austrian, no French, no Eastern Europe (incl. former USSR areas)
No orchestral work 
More than 2 players 
No fewer than 5 players
Not a piano quintet 
Not a sextet, No Schuberts octet
Only string instruments 
it is a string quintet


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

16) Is he more known for operas & sacred large scale works?


----------



## clara s

16) Absolutely


19th century
composed before 1850
European composer
Italian composer but no Boccherini, more known for operas & sacred works
No German/Austrian, no French, no Eastern Europe (incl. former USSR areas)
No orchestral work 
More than 2 players 
No fewer than 5 players
Not a piano quintet 
Not a sextet, No Schuberts octet
Only string instruments 
it is a string quintet


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

17) Cherubini's Quintet in E minor?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey, I was too late...


----------



## clara s

congratulations to both of you, Huilunsoittaja slightly in front 

I was thinking of putting his Medea, the revivals of Callas...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clara s said:


> congratulations to both of you, Huilunsoittaja slightly in front
> 
> I was thinking of putting his Medea, the revivals of Callas...


Well then! I guess I could have a go at it again. I'll be answering questions all this evening.

The first hint... this Russian composition has both a major historical tragedy with ironically doom-impending circumstances related to its commission and premiere...


----------



## Mahlerian

1) Is it Boris Godunov?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

2) Nope

Turning this into a musicology lesson :devil:
,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Trout

2) Composed after 1900?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

2) Also no

-------


----------



## MagneticGhost

3)Is it by Glazunov?


----------



## Stavrogin

I didn't understand the hint... 

- is the composition about a major historical tragedy?
or
- is its commission and premiere linked to a major historical tragedy?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The premiere. And also, the subject of the work is equally ironic in its circumstances. It's a bit of Russian history that is forgotten from European history books, but was a great tragedy in its time.

3) Yes.


----------



## MagneticGhost

:lol not difficult to guess the composer

4) Stenka Razin?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

4) nope

Since last time was a trick piece from me, I'd figure I just promote what I do normally.


----------



## MagneticGhost

hhmm my Glazunov knowledge is quite limited. Your hint is confusing me. He didn't write much that was overtly historical though. So 

5) is it a ballet?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

MagneticGhost said:


> hhmm my Glazunov knowledge is quite limited. Your hint is confusing me. He didn't write much that was overtly historical though. So
> 
> 5) is it a ballet?


5) No

Well, so it will be something to learn about.  Perhaps Glazunov was associated more with (actual) Russian history than meets the eye... Anyhow, do proceed with asking questions about the characteristics of the piece rather than name opuses off, cuz he made _quite _a bit of music, over 100 opuses...


----------



## MagneticGhost

lots of them after 1900 though 

6) does it contain human voice?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

6) Yes


.................


----------



## Mahlerian

7) Does the text have a religious subject?


----------



## MagneticGhost

8) With Orchestra?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> 7) Does the text have a religious subject?


7) Hmmm.... in a way. Yeah, I guess so.
8) Yes...

(See, this wasn't so hard ^_^ )


----------



## MagneticGhost

Still not sure even with a list of complete works before me

9) Cantata after Pushkin?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

MagneticGhost said:


> Still not sure even with a list of complete works before me
> 
> 9) Cantata after Pushkin?


9) Nope!

...............


----------



## Mahlerian

10) Music to the drama The King of the Jews, op. 95?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> 10) Music to the drama The King of the Jews, op. 95?


11) Nope! That was written in 20th century (hard to believe )


----------



## Mahlerian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 1*0*) Nope! That was written in 20th century (hard to believe )


Whoops, forgot about that part.

11) The Coronation Cantata, op. 56, then?


----------



## MagneticGhost

Are you sure of your dates? Or is Wiki woeful? 

There's only three pieces composed before 1900 for voices and orchestra according to wiki

11) Triumph March Op40


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> Whoops, forgot about that part.
> 
> 11) The Coronation Cantata, op. 56, then?


Yep, that's the one. Commissioned for "the greatest new composer of the day" for the last czar of Russia, Nicholas II. After the coronation and near the end of the festivities, Czar Nicholas went before the people 4 days after his coronation, and happened the Khodynka Tragedy which became the first of many omens that were held against the Czar until his abdication and later assassination. Glazunov later was glad to have distanced himself from the cantata, especially with the Russian Revolution.

But it's a good piece!! It's really joyful, and that's what makes it all the more ironic, because all people could think about the coronation later was that incident.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Three to choose from and got it wrong twice. 

Thanks for the history lesson


----------



## Mahlerian

Okay, I'm thinking of an instrumental work.


----------



## MagneticGhost

1) After Jan 1st 1900?


----------



## Mahlerian

1) No.

- Instrumental work
- Before 1900


----------



## clara s

orchestral music?


----------



## Mahlerian

2) No

- Instrumental work, not orchestral
- Before 1900


----------



## MagneticGhost

3) Before 1791?


----------



## Mahlerian

3) No

- Instrumental work, not orchestral
- Between 1791 and 1900


----------



## MagneticGhost

4)Less than 4 players?


----------



## Mahlerian

4) Yes

- Instrumental work, not orchestral
- Less than 4 players
- Between 1791 and 1900


----------



## MagneticGhost

3) Is it a Piano Trio?


----------



## Mahlerian

5) No

- Instrumental work, not orchestral
- Less than 4 players
- Not piano trio
- Between 1791 and 1900


----------



## MagneticGhost

6)Is it for solo piano?


----------



## Mahlerian

6) Yes

- Solo piano work
- Between 1791 and 1900


----------



## MagneticGhost

7) Composed by a German Speaker?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

8) Is it in multiple movements?


----------



## Mahlerian

7) No
8) No

- Solo piano work
- Between 1791 and 1900
- Not by German speaker
- Not in multiple movements


----------



## clara s

French composer?


----------



## Stavrogin

9) French?


EDIT --- clara s beat me to it


----------



## Mahlerian

9) The composer is not French

- Solo piano work
- Between 1791 and 1900
- Not by German speaker
- Not a French composer
- Not in multiple movements


----------



## clara s

Is he polish by any chance?


----------



## Stavrogin

----- standing by ----------


----------



## Mahlerian

10) Yes

- Solo piano work
- Between 1791 and 1900
- Polish composer
- Not in multiple movements


----------



## Stavrogin

11) Does it share an opus number with other compositions?


----------



## clara s

Europe is going to sleep


----------



## Stavrogin

Indeed. See you all in 7 hours or so


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

But I'm still here!

12) Would its subgenre be called a kind of dance?


----------



## Mahlerian

11) No
12) Not specifically, no

- Solo piano work
- Between 1791 and 1900
- Polish composer
- Does not share an opus number with any other pieces
- Not in multiple movements
- Not in a specific dance movement genre


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

13) Does its subgenre title have the connotation of telling a story (however abstract it might actually be)?


----------



## Mahlerian

13) No

- Solo piano work
- Between 1791 and 1900
- Polish composer
- Does not share an opus number with any other pieces
- Not in multiple movements
- Not named after dance
- No implications of story-telling


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

14) Is the piece slow (andante tempo or slower)?


----------



## Mahlerian

14) Its main tempo is not

- Solo piano work
- Between 1791 and 1900
- Polish composer
- Does not share an opus number with any other pieces
- Not in multiple movements
- Not named after dance
- No implications of story-telling
- Primary tempo not andante or slower


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

15) IS IT NOT CHOPIN?


----------



## Mahlerian

15) No, it is not not Chopin

- Solo piano work
- Between 1791 and 1900
- By Chopin
- Does not share an opus number with any other pieces
- Not in multiple movements
- Not named after dance
- No implications of story-telling
- Primary tempo not andante or slower


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

16) Is it the Fantasie-Impromptu in C sharp minor?


----------



## Mahlerian

16) No

- Solo piano work
- Between 1791 and 1900
- By Chopin
- Not Fantasie-Impromptu in C# minor
- Does not share an opus number with any other pieces
- Not in multiple movements
- Not named after dance
- No implications of story-telling
- Primary tempo not andante or slower


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

17) Is it a theme and variations?


----------



## Mahlerian

17) No

- Solo piano work
- Between 1791 and 1900
- By Chopin
- Not Fantasie-Impromptu in C# minor
- Does not share an opus number with any other pieces
- Not in multiple movements
- Not named after specific dance
- No implications of story-telling
- Not a theme and variations
- Primary tempo not andante or slower


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

18) is it posthumously published?


----------



## Mahlerian

18) No

- Solo piano work
- Between 1791 and 1900
- By Chopin
- Not Fantasie-Impromptu in C# minor
- Does not share an opus number with any other pieces
- Not published posthumously
- Not in multiple movements
- Not named after specific dance
- No implications of story-telling
- Not a theme and variations
- Primary tempo not andante or slower


----------



## Stavrogin

19) Is it one of many pieces in the same form by Chopin? (with its form being stated in the title)


----------



## clara s

goodmorning again

is it a Scherzo?


----------



## Mahlerian

19) Yes
20) Yes (good morning)

- Solo piano work
- Between 1791 and 1900
- By Chopin
- Scherzo
- Does not share an opus number with any other pieces
- Not published posthumously
- Not in multiple movements
- Not named after specific dance
- No implications of story-telling
- Not a theme and variations
- Primary tempo not andante or slower


----------



## Stavrogin

'morning there! 

21) Was it composed before 1838?


----------



## Mahlerian

21) Yes

- Solo piano work
- Between 1791 and 1838
- By Chopin
- Scherzo
- Does not share an opus number with any other pieces
- Not published posthumously
- Not in multiple movements
- Not named after specific dance
- No implications of story-telling
- Not a theme and variations
- Primary tempo not andante or slower


----------



## Stavrogin

22) Scherzo no.2?


----------



## Mahlerian

22) No

- Solo piano work
- Between 1791 and 1838
- By Chopin
- Scherzo, but not No. 2
- Does not share an opus number with any other pieces
- Not published posthumously
- Not in multiple movements
- Not named after specific dance
- No implications of story-telling
- Not a theme and variations
- Primary tempo not andante or slower


----------



## Stavrogin

23) Scherzo no.1 then?


----------



## Mahlerian

23) Yes!

Eventually, it was narrowed down to only a single option...


----------



## Stavrogin

Yeah I guess it can happen with composers who have a lot of similar compositions in terms of genre and form. 

I am now thinking of a work that involves voices.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) Does it also involve orchestra?


----------



## Stavrogin

1) No, it doesn't. 


Sorry but a big match for me is starting right now so I'll be off at least 45 minutes


----------



## joen_cph

2) is it composed after 1900?


----------



## Stavrogin

2) No. 

- Includes voices, doesn't involve an orchestra 
- Before 1900


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

3) Is there a keyboard instrument accompanying the voices?


----------



## Stavrogin

(woah what a match in Florence, I am still shaking) 

3) yes

- Includes voices, a keyboard instrument, not an orchestra 
- Before 1900


----------



## joen_cph

4) Does it last longer than 45 mins?


----------



## clara s

Fiorentina-Tottenham? nice match


classical era?


----------



## Stavrogin

4) No, shorter than 45
5) Yes, Fiorentina-Tottenham 
kidding
5) No, not classical era

- Includes voices, a keyboard instrument, not an orchestra 
- shorter than 45'
- Before 1900, not classical era


----------



## joen_cph

6) Does it have a Christian, religious theme?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

7) Is there a continuo group?


----------



## MagneticGhost

.....................,,.....


----------



## Stavrogin

6) yes
7) yes

- Includes voices, a keyboard instrument, a continuo group, not an orchestra 
- Before 1900, not classical era 
- has a christian theme


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

8) German speaker?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

9) Would the keyboard instrument happen to be an organ?


----------



## Stavrogin

8) Nope 
9) Yes 
- Includes voices, an organ, a continuo group, not an orchestra 
- Before 1900, not classical era
- Christian theme 
- Not by a German speaker


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

10) Is it a motet?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

11) Has the piece ever had the accompaniment orchestrated? i.e. is it also possible to find it with orchestral accompaniment?


----------



## Stavrogin

10) No

- Includes voices, an organ, a continuo group, not an orchestra 
- Before 1900, not classical era
- Christian theme 
- Not by a German speaker
- Not a motet


----------



## clara s

compositore italiano?


----------



## Stavrogin

11) Not that I can find
12) not Italian 

- Includes voices, an organ, a continuo group, not an orchestra and never arranged for orchestra (as far as I know) 
- Before 1900, not classical era
- Christian theme 
- Not by a German speaker, nor Italian 
- Not a motet


----------



## Stavrogin

Going to sleep... See you all tomorrow morning


----------



## clara s

last question for tonight

before 1700?


going to sleep too


----------



## Stavrogin

13) Yes, before 1700


- Includes voices, an organ, a continuo group, not an orchestra and never arranged for orchestra (as far as I know) 
- Before 1700
- Christian theme 
- Not by a German speaker, nor Italian 
- Not a motet


----------



## Mahlerian

14) By Lully, maybe?


----------



## Stavrogin

14) No

- Includes voices, an organ, a continuo group, not an orchestra and never arranged for orchestra (as far as I know) 
- Before 1700
- Christian theme 
- Not by a German speaker, not by an Italian, not by Lully
- Not a motet


----------



## joen_cph

Also, it is known that the piece lasts less than 45 mins.


----------



## joen_cph

15) Was it composed north of a "line" consisting of the Alps and the Pyrenees?


----------



## Stavrogin

joen_cph said:


> Also, it is known that the piece lasts less than 45 mins.


True, sorry about that, I lost it.


----------



## Stavrogin

15) Yes

- Includes voices, an organ, a continuo group, not an orchestra and never arranged for orchestra (as far as I know) 
- Not a motet
- Shorter than 45 minutes
- Before 1700
- Christian theme 
- Not by a German speaker, not by an Italian, not by Lully; composed north of a "line" connecting the Alps and the Pyrenees.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

16) before 1650?


----------



## Stavrogin

16) Nope.

- Includes voices, an organ, a continuo group, not an orchestra and never arranged for orchestra (as far as I know) 
- Not a motet
- Shorter than 45 minutes
- Christian theme 
- Not by a German speaker, not by an Italian, not by Lully; composed north of a "line" connecting the Alps and the Pyrenees.
- 1650-1700


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

17) Is this guy Purcell or what?


----------



## Stavrogin

17) Yes, Henry Purcell is our guy. 

- By Henry Purcell 
- Includes voices, an organ, a continuo group, not an orchestra and never arranged for orchestra (as far as I know) 
- Not a motet
- Shorter than 45 minutes
- Christian theme
- 1650-1700


----------



## clara s

OMG!

there are hundreds of his works

is it an anthem?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

18) Is it "Ode on the death of Queen Mary"?


----------



## Stavrogin

18 clara) not an anthem 

19 kjetil, what Z number do you mean? I don't know it by the Ode title. However, I think you got it!


----------



## clara s

O dive Custos Auriacae domus

it's not an ode it's a song Z 504


----------



## Stavrogin

Er, then it's not that one.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

meant this...http://imslp.org/wiki/O_dive_custos_Auriacae_domus,_Z.504_(Purcell,_Henry)


----------



## Stavrogin

Not that one. But I gave you a nice extra hint at this point


----------



## clara s

what is the hint? the death of Queen Mary?

he wrote quite a few pieces for this occasion


----------



## Stavrogin

Well, there is a specific Z I have in mind of course.


----------



## clara s

shall I dare say?

Z 860?


----------



## Stavrogin

20) of course  

The floor is yours dear Clara!


----------



## clara s

thank you sir

I will prepare the choreography


----------



## clara s

hint...

originally composed for a solo instrument,

also transcribed by the composer for orchestra...

very skillfully


----------



## joen_cph

1) is it a work in multiple movements?


----------



## clara s

1) Yes

a work in multiple movements
originally composed for a solo instrument, 
also transcribed by the composer for orchestra


----------



## joen_cph

2) Is the solo instrument version played by one soloist?


----------



## Stavrogin

3) Is it from before 1885?


----------



## clara s

2) Yes
3) No

a work in multiple movements
it was composed after 1885
originally composed for a solo instrument, 
also transcribed by the composer for orchestra 
the solo instrument version played by one soloist


----------



## joen_cph

4) Is it in more than 5 movements?


----------



## clara s

4) Yes

a work in more than 5 movements
it was composed after 1885
originally composed for a solo instrument, 
also transcribed by the composer for orchestra 
the solo instrument version played by one soloist


----------



## joen_cph

5) Ravel - Le Tombeau de Couperin?


----------



## clara s

the stage is yours

the choreography has already been prepared by Balanchine

well dooooone


----------



## joen_cph

Good 

It´s late and I´ll be going to bed, leaving the stage for anyone to very vaguely introduce a new piece ...


----------



## clara s

it's late

I am going to sleep too

a domani


----------



## Rhombic

Are you allowing someone else to propose a new composition? If so, I will:

I am thinking of a composition with piano as (one of) the instrument(s).


----------



## Stavrogin

1) Does it involve more than 10 musicians?


----------



## joen_cph

2) Is it composed before 1830?


----------



## Rhombic

1) No, it doesn't
2) No


----------



## joen_cph

3) 4.33?

A gamble, I know ...


----------



## Rhombic

3) No hahaha
(space fill)


----------



## joen_cph

4) Did the composer write several such works with a similar, overall title?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

5) Is it a work that mixes both winds and strings with the piano?


----------



## Rhombic

4) Yes
5) No
(space fill)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

6) Is it a piano trio?


----------



## clara s

7) is it a sonata?


----------



## Rhombic

Sorry, rather busy, I'm here now:

6) No
7) No


----------



## clara s

is it before 1900?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

9) piano quintet?


----------



## joen_cph

To summarize:

0) includes a piano
1) composed after 1830
2) has less than 10 musicians
3) not "4.33" by Cage
4) composed several works with such a title
5) does not include both strings and winds
6) not a piano trio
7) not a sonata 

8) composed before 1900??
9) a piano quintet??


----------



## MagneticGhost

10) Brahms?........


----------



## Rhombic

8) No
9) No
10) No

(space fill)


----------



## joen_cph

To summarize:

0) includes a piano
1) composed after 1830
2) has less than 10 musicians
3) not "4.33" by Cage
4) composed several works with such a title
5) does not include both strings and winds
6) not a piano trio
7) not a sonata 
8) not composed before 1900
9) not a piano quintet 
10) not Brahms


----------



## clara s

11) german speaking?


----------



## wirorg

8) Is it for full-scale orchestra?


----------



## joen_cph

wirorg said:


> 8) Is it for full-scale orchestra?


Was answered already, I think - less than 10 instruments, not with both winds and strings, but piano.


----------



## clara s

joen_cph said:


> Was answered already, I think - less than 10 instruments, not with both winds and strings, but piano.


just verified how observant you are hahaha

no full orchestra

*maybe a piano quartet?*


----------



## Rhombic

11) No
12) Not a piano quartet


----------



## MagneticGhost

13) Is it by a Spanish speaking composer?


----------



## joen_cph

14) is the piano the only instrument used, besides perhaps the human voice?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

15) Is the style neoclassical?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

16) Is it Piano and winds exclusively?


----------



## Rhombic

13) No
14) No
15) No
16) Yes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

17) Maybe it is Poulencs sextett?


----------



## joen_cph

To summarize:

0) includes a piano
1) composed after 1830
2) has less than 10 musicians
3) not "4.33" by Cage
4) *the composer composed several works with such a title
* 5) does not include both strings and winds
6) not a piano trio
7) not a sonata 
8) not composed before 1900
9) not a piano quintet 
10) not Brahms 
11) not German-speaking
12) not a piano quartet
13) not Spanish
14) not piano only
15) not neo-classical
16) but yes, piano and winds only


----------



## joen_cph

18) Do the other work(s) by the composer with the same overall title have the same instrumentation as this work?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

19) Composer from the Americas (North or South America)?


----------



## Rhombic

17) No
18) No
19) No

Sorry for the delay, it has been a busy week.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

20) Is this work for piano and one wind instrument?


----------



## Rhombic

20) Yes
(space fill)


----------



## joen_cph

To summarize:


0) includes a piano
1) composed after 1830
2) has less than 10 musicians
3) not "4.33" by Cage
4) the composer composed several works with such a title
5) does not include both strings and winds
6) not a piano trio
7) not a sonata 
8) not composed before 1900
9) not a piano quintet 
10) not Brahms 
11) not German-speaking
12) not a piano quartet
13) not Spanish
14) not piano only
15) not neo-classical
16) but yes, piano and winds only 
17) not Poulenc´s Sextet
18) other compositions with the same title by the composer doesn´t have a different instrumentation
19) not by a composer from the Americas
20) composed for piano and one wind instrument


----------



## TurnaboutVox

21) 
Is this a French speaking composer?


----------



## Rhombic

21) No
(space fill)

EDIT: In the summary, 18 is incorrect. Check it.


----------



## joen_cph

0) includes a piano
1) composed after 1830
2) has less than 10 musicians
3) not "4.33" by Cage
4) the composer composed several works with such a title
5) does not include both strings and winds
6) not a piano trio
7) not a sonata 
8) not composed before 1900
9) not a piano quintet 
10) not Brahms 
11) not German-speaking
12) not a piano quartet
13) not Spanish
14) not piano only
15) not neo-classical
16) but yes, piano and winds only 
17) not Poulenc´s Sextet
18) some other composition(s) with the same title by the composer *has/have* a different instrumentation
19) not by a composer from the Americas
20) composed for piano and one wind instrument
21) not by a French composer


----------



## TurnaboutVox

22) Is this work entitled 'Sonatina'?


----------



## Rhombic

22) No
(space fill)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

23) Is this work entitled 'Poem'? (with or without a further descriptor)


----------



## clara s

24) is the composer czech?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

25) Is it French horn and piano?


----------



## Rhombic

23) No
24) No
25) No


----------



## Stavrogin

"lean" recap of all clues:

- work for piano and one wind (not French horn)
- not before 1900
- not neoclassical in style
- one of several works with a similar, overall title, but with different instrumentation
- doesn't include the word "Sonatina", nor "Poem" in the title
- not by a German-, nor French-speaking composer
- not by a Czech composer
- not by an American (North and South) composer


----------



## Stavrogin

26) Was the composer born north of Frankfurt?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

27) Is the word 'Fantasy' (or equivalent in other languages) in the title?


----------



## Rhombic

26) No
27) No

(space)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> Someday, something will come out of anything.


Some day, something will come out of our questioning you! This seems to be getting us NOwhere.


----------



## Stavrogin

28) Is he from Eastern Europe (including former USSR)?


----------



## clara s

29) is it piano and clarinet?


----------



## clara s

anybody home?

30) piano and oboe?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

31) is it bassoon and piano?

lol


----------



## Rhombic

28) No
29) No
30) No
31) No


----------



## Stavrogin

32) Italian?

- work for piano and one wind (not French horn, clarinet, oboe or bassoon)
- not before 1900
- not neoclassical in style
- one of several works with a similar, overall title, but with different instrumentation
- doesn't include the word "Sonatina", nor "Poem", nor "Fantasy" (or equivalent) in the title
- not by a German-, nor French-speaking composer
- not by a Eastern European composer (incl. former USSR)
- not by an American (North and South) composer
- not born north of Frankfurt


----------



## joen_cph

- and not a sonata either ...

This one is quite difficult. I wonder whether there´ll be an "of course !", when the title is given ...
It seems that _Rhombic_ is willing to accept more than the 30 questions allowed according to the OP.


----------



## Stavrogin

joen_cph said:


> - and not a sonata either ...
> 
> This one is quite difficult. I wonder whether there´ll be an "of course !", when the title is given ...
> It seems that _Rhombic_ is willing to accept more than the 30 questions allowed according to the OP.


I think the implicit rule is that we go on until we find it, but if the questions are more than 30 then the host "wins" and has the chance to keep the turn. Or at least I would make it like that.

I always have a hard time picking _then_ vs _than_


----------



## Rhombic

32) Yes!

PS. yes, I'll keep this going anyway


----------



## Stavrogin

33) Is it for flute and piano?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

34) trumpet and piano?


----------



## Rhombic

33) No
34) Yes

let's see


----------



## Stavrogin

It should be Berio's Sequenza X.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Except those are solo instrument works? If it follows the same prompt as all the others...

Make this #36: Is it shorter than 10 minutes on an average performance?


----------



## Stavrogin

Sequenza X is for trumpet and piano resonance


----------



## Rhombic

It is Sequenza X!!!!


----------



## Stavrogin

Of course! 

The floor is still yours Rhombic! 
Or up for whoever wants it, as I am leaving early tomorrow morning and for a couple of days I'll be too busy to host.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Stavrogin said:


> Sequenza X is for trumpet and piano resonance


Cheater! That's like saying a solo instrument for lively venue  pff whatever. I guess that's what berio wanted...


----------



## Rhombic

Since nobody has begun a new one since yesterday, I guess that I will then.

The piece I'm thinking about was composed before 1970.


----------



## joen_cph

1) Was it composed after 1880?


----------



## Rhombic

1) No
(space fill)


----------



## joen_cph

2) Was it composed after 1791?
3) does it include vocal soloist(s)?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

4) is it for 10+ instruments?


----------



## Rhombic

2) Yes
3) No
4) No


----------



## joen_cph

5) is it a work in several, separated movements?


----------



## clara s

is it for less than five instruments?


----------



## Rhombic

5) No
6) Yes
(space fill)


----------



## joen_cph

7) does it involve a piano?
8) does it involve string instrument(s)?


----------



## Rhombic

It is not really allowed to post two questions one after the other, but anyway.

7) No
8) No


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

9) Does the ensemble contain more than one brass instrument?


----------



## Rhombic

9) Yes
(space fill)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

10) Piece involves more than 1 french horn?


----------



## Rhombic

10) Yes
(space fill)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

11) Is the work of the 19th century?


----------



## Rhombic

11) Yes
(space fill)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

12) Is it by a German/Austrian composer?


----------



## joen_cph

........ bump ........


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Oh maybe Rhombic forgot about the thread. Shall we do another piece or no?


----------



## joen_cph

I wouldn´t mind a new piece. I understand there´s some effort implied & I may not be very regular visitor, however. Anyone welcome to suggest a piece, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ok, we'll put his on hold, and maybe later we can pick it up. In the mean time, I can suggest a piece!

I'm thinking of a piece that incorporates voice.


----------



## joen_cph

Good then.

1. is there only one vocal soloist?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

1) No

-------------------------


----------



## clara s

2. is it a chorus involved?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

2) Yes

-------------


----------



## clara s

3) is it an opera?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

3) No

................


----------



## Rhombic

(I am available now, sorry, I was in Vienna for a week)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Rhombic said:


> (I am available now, sorry, I was in Vienna for a week)


It's all good! Will you respond to the earlier questions for you?


----------



## Rhombic

12) No
(space fill)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Rhombic said:


> 12) No
> (space fill)


Ohh very interesting... that puts off the scent...

13) Is it an Italian composer?


----------



## Stavrogin

...a recap, please?


----------



## Rhombic

13) No

RECAP:

1) Not composed after 1880
2) Composed after 1791
3) No vocal soloists
4) Not for ten or more instruments
5) The work is not divided in movements.
6) The composition is for less than five instruments
7) No piano
8) No strings
9) More than one brass
10) More than one French horn
11) 19th Century work
12) Not German/Austrian
13) Not Italian


----------



## joen_cph

14) Is the composer of French-speaking origins?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

15) Is the instrumentation then Horn Quartet?


----------



## Rhombic

14) No, he is not of French-speaking origins
15) No, not a horn quartet


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

16) along with the 1+ horn, is there a trumpet?

Guh this will take forever now that it's a non-standard instrumentation lol


----------



## Rhombic

16) No.

(space fill)


----------



## joen_cph

17) is it for brass only?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I guess there could be woodwinds, though to pair with 2 (or more) french horns would need maneuvering...

18) Is there at least one woodwind instrument?


----------



## Rhombic

17) Yes
18) No

(space)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

19) is the instrumentation horns and at least 1 trombone?


----------



## Rhombic

19) No

Wow, people are really trying to get the instrumentation hahaha.


----------



## joen_cph

20) is the piece for less than 4 instruments?


----------



## Rhombic

20) Yes

(space fill)


----------



## joen_cph

21) is it for 3 instruments?


----------



## Rhombic

21) Yes

(space fill)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

LOL dag, I was guessing 4 instruments this whole time... -_-

22) OK IS IT A HORN TRIO?


----------



## joen_cph

Ouch, this is a work category that I know very little about. Recordings are often few and for feinschmeckers/specialists. But:

23) Is the work composed in Europe and North of the Alps?


----------



## Rhombic

22) Yes!
23) Yes!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

24) Is it composed by Czech-born composer Anton Reicha?


----------



## joen_cph

25) can we safely assume that the work for a trio of horns is not a transcription?


----------



## Rhombic

24) Yes!
25) Yes!

This is pretty much finished


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I wouldn't know the exact Horn Trio cuz he wrote a couple dozen... so...

26) Is it Reicha's op. 82, 24 Trios (part or whole)?


----------



## Rhombic

26) Yes! (the whole thing)

Huilunsoittaja is next!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Good! Lemme then go back to what I started last week. To update:

The work involves voice

1) Contains more than one voice
2) A chorus is involved
3) Is not an opera

So let's start at no. 4 for the next question


----------



## clara s

4) is it an orchestra involved?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

4) yes


........................


----------



## Stavrogin

5) Composed after 1900?


----------



## clara s

please clarify something I did not understand from the above

is it a chorus AND voices of soloist?

or just chorus?


----------



## MagneticGhost

6) Is it Russian?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

5) Yes
6) No (technically, but.... )

@clara s please rephrase that in a yes-or-no question and so I'll clarify that.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

7) Giya Kancheli?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

7) nope


.....................................


----------



## clara s

8) Aram Chachaturian?

9) chorus and voices soloist ?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

8) no (Russian composer was excluded but I'll consider him only Soviet composer in that case)

9) Yes


----------



## Stavrogin

What do you mean with (8)? Is "him" Khachaturian or your composer?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Stavrogin said:


> What do you mean with (8)? Is "him" Khachaturian or your composer?


Yeah, since Khachaturian is Armenian but got Russian training, such 20th century composers are called Soviet. But, Russian or Soviet, it's neither of those, just to give an extra hint.


----------



## clara s

so

composed after 1900
the composer is neither Russian, nor Soviet
so, the composer is not Giya Kancheli or Aram Chachaturian
An orchestra is involved
A chorus is involved and also voices soloist
it is not an opera


10) Is it sacred music?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

10) No

...........


----------



## clara s

11) Is it a symphony?


----------



## Bayreuth

12) Is it sung in German?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

11) no

12) no

......


----------



## Rhombic

NOTE: not a symphony but an orchestra is involved!

13) Are there three or more (voice) soloists?


----------



## clara s

composed after 1900
the composer is neither Russian, nor Soviet
so, the composer is not Giya Kancheli or Aram Chachaturian
it is not sung in German
An orchestra is involved
A chorus is involved and also voices soloist
it is not an opera, not sacred music, not a symphony

14) Is it a cantata?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

13)Yes

14)Yes

.....


----------



## clara s

composed after 1900
it is a cantata
the composer is neither Russian, nor Soviet
so, the composer is not Giya Kancheli or Aram Chachaturian
it is not sung in German
An orchestra is involved
A chorus is involved and also 3 or more voices soloist
it is not an opera, not sacred music, not a symphony


----------



## clara s

15) is it sung in english?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

15)no
...........


----------



## Rhombic

16) Is it sung in French or Italian?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

16) Yes


....................


----------



## joen_cph

17) is it composed before 1915?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

17) No

......................


----------



## joen_cph

18) Is it by a composer of French-speaking origins?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

18) No.

....................


----------



## joen_cph

19) Is it by a composer of Italian-speaking origins?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

18) Yes 

....................


----------



## joen_cph

19) Is it by a composer born before 1935?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

19) Yes

..................


----------



## joen_cph

20) Is it composed after 1985?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

20) No

getting colder....


----------



## clara s

21) Ottorino Respighi


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

21) Yes 


--------------------


----------



## clara s

La primavera...

si?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clara s said:


> La primavera...
> 
> si?


Correct! Such a beautiful piece.


----------



## Rhombic

clara s, it's your turn


----------



## clara s

Rhombic said:


> clara s, it's your turn


with pleasure

this composition has a subject that was prophetic for events to come, at that time...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

1) Rite of spring?

Just a reasonable first-shot. :tiphat:


----------



## clara s

1) No

different concept


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

2) Is it composed before 1850?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

3) Is it a programmatic/theatrical work?


----------



## Rhombic

4) Is there a choir involved?


----------



## clara s

2) No

3) I am not sure what you mean with programmatic/theatrical, 
but I would say Not really, although it has got subject, structure and narration

4) Yes


----------



## Rhombic

5) Was it composed after 1930?


----------



## clara s

5) Yes

............................


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

regarding 3, yeah, that answers my question. "Is there a narrative" would have been a better wording I should have made.

6) Is it an opera?


----------



## clara s

6) No

......................


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

7) Is it sacred music?


----------



## clara s

7) yes

.............................


----------



## omega

8) by a French composer?


----------



## clara s

8) No


..................


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

9) Is it a Requiem?


----------



## clara s

9) No

.....................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

10) With orchestra?


----------



## clara s

10) with orchestra


----------



## clara s

to collect the information together


this composition has a subject that was prophetic for events to come, at that time...
composed after 1930
the composer is not french
it has got subject, structure and narration
it is sacred music
an orchestra is involved
a choir is involved
it is not an opera, it is not a requiem
Νο Rite of spring


----------



## Stavrogin

11) Is he Russian?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Remember the composer can be a she!


----------



## clara s

11) No

..........................


----------



## Stavrogin

12) Eastern European?


----------



## Stavrogin

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Remember the composer can be a she!


Statistically unlikely though


----------



## clara s

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Remember the composer can be a she!


"Ask, and it will be given to you; seek, and you will find..."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

13) So can it be Sofia Gubaidulina?


----------



## clara s

12) complicated question and more complicated is the answer

at the composer's time No


----------



## clara s

13) it could be, but we said No russian hahaha


----------



## Stavrogin

clara s said:


> 12) complicated question and more complicated is the answer
> 
> at the composer's time No


to clarify, I meant was he born in a land that's currently part of Eastern Europe? (i.e. in a country East of the German, Austrian and Italian borders on the European landmass)


----------



## clara s

Stavrogin said:


> to clarify, I meant was he born in a land that's currently part of Eastern Europe? (i.e. in a country East of the German, Austrian and Italian borders on the European landmass)


I know what you mean

Ok I will answer according to your definition

he was born exactly in one of the above borders


----------



## Poppy Popsicle

Is it something by Penderecki?


----------



## clara s

13) No Penderecki


----------



## Poppy Popsicle

Is it something by Ligeti?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

14) Was the composer someone of Eastern European descent but made their career elsewhere?


----------



## Stavrogin

Poppy Popsicle said:


> Is it something by Ligeti?


Ligeti was born in Romania, quite far from the borders I mentioned.


----------



## Stavrogin

15) Is it Dohnanyi?


----------



## clara s

No Ligeti

........................


----------



## clara s

14) No

.........................


----------



## clara s

15) No Dohnanyi


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

16) Is it by an American composer?


----------



## clara s

16) No 

see my post 1534


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

17) Is the piece sung in Latin?


----------



## omega

18) Does it require an organ?


----------



## clara s

17) No

18) Yes


----------



## clara s

this composition has a subject that was prophetic for events to come, at that time...
it was composed after 1930
The composer was born at one of the CURRENT German, Austrian and Italian borders on the European landmass (ONE MORE HINT: HE IS FROM A CENTRAL EUROPE COUNTRY)
the composer is not someone of Eastern European descent who made his career elsewhere
the composer is not French, not Russian, not American
the composition has got subject, structure and narration
it is sacred music
an orchestra is involved, it requires an organ
a choir is involved
it is not sung in latin
it is not an opera, it is not a requiem
Νο Rite of spring
No Sofia Gubaidulina, No Penderecki, No Ligeti, No Dohnanyi


----------



## joen_cph

19) would you agree that one or two of these assumptions is/are correct - that it is by Honegger and _La Danse des Morts_?


----------



## clara s

19) Yes I definitely agree that it could be Honegger and La dance des Morts

very good guess

but it isn't hahaha


I insist, find his country at that time, well known, no 1 country in classical composers (for my preferences)


----------



## omega

Was it written before or after WW2 ?


----------



## clara s

20) we usually reply with Yes or No

before WW2, not much away from the beginning of the war


----------



## omega

[sorry about the yes/no thing]

I have a slight idea... one last question:

21) did the composer also write 4 symphonies ?


----------



## clara s

21) Yeees

..............................


----------



## omega

Could it be Franz Schmidt, _Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln_?


----------



## clara s

definitely yes

you are good omega

the stage is yours


----------



## clara s

i have to say that there was this complicated thing about his country.

Franz Schmidt had been born in the austrianhungarian empire,
but he was born in the city of Bratislava, at that time city of the empire,
after that, city of Czechoslovakia and part of the eastern bloc, and now capital of Slovakia
in the central europe, after the velver revolution.
He also went to Vienna for studies and stayed for good there hahaha

what can you say for this composer's COUNTRY?


----------



## Poppy Popsicle

Damn you, ClaraS for such a difficult question. I hate you and hereby place a curse on your house for all eternity. May locusts swarm over your crops and may the milk and honey from your goats and bees and so on be equally blighted and please next time make it a bit easier or else I shall cry and not play any more ever again.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Poppy Popsicle said:


> ----- you, ClaraS for such a difficult question. I hate you and hereby place a curse on your house for all eternity. May locusts swarm over your crops and may the milk and honey from your goats and bees and so on be equally blighted and please next time make it a bit easier or else I shall cry and not play any more ever again.


I'll just give friendly reminder that we don't approve of profanity on the forum even if joking, and also using asterisks **** to mask a word is not allowed. 

I'd say in almost all cases people have picked obscure things for this game. :lol: It becomes more like a crossword puzzle or something, just trying to find clues and making guesses, and thus discovering a new piece.


----------



## omega

Well, I hope mine will not be too difficult (it is not 100% easy, though).

It is a work about a *King*...


----------



## Rhombic

1) Is it an opera?


----------



## omega

1) No

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua.


----------



## Poppy Popsicle

2) Was it written before 1900?


----------



## clara s

Poppy Popsicle said:


> Damn you, ClaraS for such a difficult question. I hate you and hereby place a curse on your house for all eternity. May locusts swarm over your crops and may the milk and honey from your goats and bees and so on be equally blighted and please next time make it a bit easier or else I shall cry and not play any more ever again.


And it was commanded that the locusts should not hurt the grass of the earth, 
nor any green thing, nor any tree, but only the men who have not 
the sign of God on their foreheads.

Clara s has got God's seal on her forehead, thus staying away from the locusts, 
in the holly island of Patmos.

But Poppy popsicle behold, for the great day of the wrath of him that sitteth upon the throne is come, 
and who shall be able to stand? (especially if he only plays easy games?) hahaha


----------



## omega

Poppy Popsicle said:


> 2) Was it written before 1900?


2) No, it was written *after 1900*


----------



## Poppy Popsicle

3) Written before 1950?


----------



## clara s

4) the King that was mentioned before, was a King of Rome?


----------



## omega

Poppy Popsicle said:


> 3) Written before 1950?


3) Yes, it was written *before 1950*



clara s said:


> 4) the King that was mentioned before, was a King of Rome?


4) No, he was *not King of Rome*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

5) Is it based off a Shakespeare work?


----------



## clara s

6) is it an orchestra involved?


----------



## omega

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 5) Is it based off a Shakespeare work?


5) No, it is not inspired by a work by Shakespeare


----------



## omega

clara s said:


> 6) is it an orchestra involved?


6) Yes, an *orchestra* is involved


----------



## clara s

7) are there voices involved?


----------



## omega

clara s said:


> 7) are there voices involved?


7) putting aside potential grunts by the conductor, *no voices* are involved


----------



## clara s

8) is the composer russian?


----------



## omega

clara s said:


> 8) is the composer russian?


8) No, the composer was *not Russian*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

nyawwwww 

9) Is it a tone poem?


----------



## Poppy Popsicle

10) A composer from East Europe (former USSR satellite countries)?


----------



## omega

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 9) Is it a tone poem?


9) It is* not a tone poem*, avant though there is a little (very little) kind of "story" or meaning



Poppy Popsicle said:


> 10) A composer from East Europe (former USSR satellite countries)?


10) The composer is *not from former USSR* satellite countries or eastern Europe


----------



## clara s

11) and my last question for tonight, before I go to sleep

is there a solo instrument accompanied by the orchestra (played by a soloist part)?


----------



## omega

clara s said:


> 11) and my last question for tonight, before I go to sleep
> 
> is there a solo instrument accompanied by the orchestra (played by a soloist part)?


11) Well, this will be my last answer before I go to sleep, too 
And you've just hit home! There a *soloist part*!!!! :clap:


----------



## clara s

omega said:


> 11) Well, this will be my last answer before I go to sleep, too
> And you've just hit home! There a *soloist part*!!!! :clap:


I'll think about the soloist instrument tomorrow

too sleepy now

bonne nuit


----------



## Rhombic

12) Is the soloist a string instrument?


----------



## omega

Rhombic said:


> 12) Is the soloist a string instrument?


12) It is indeed!


----------



## joen_cph

13) _Flos Campi_?


----------



## omega

joen_cph said:


> 13) _Flos Campi_?


13) No, it's not... 
I didn't know this work, by the way. I'll have a listen ASAP! :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph

14) Does the piece last less than 15 minutes?


----------



## omega

joen_cph said:


> 14) Does the piece last less than 15 minutes?


14) No, it lasts *more than 15 minutes*.

And a bonus hint...

It also lasts *less than 30 minutes*!


----------



## Rhombic

15) Is the soloist either a violin or a cello?


----------



## omega

Rhombic said:


> 15) Is the soloist either a violin or a cello?


15) It is one of these two instruments!


----------



## violadude

omega said:


> 15) It is one of these two instruments!


Aww, that gets rid of my theory 

Just in case there is a transcription out there I don't know about, it's not Trauermusik is it?


----------



## omega

violadude said:


> Aww, that gets rid of my theory
> 
> Just in case there is a transcription out there I don't know about, it's not Trauermusik is it?


No, your theory was wrong, I'm afraid.


----------



## Rhombic

16) Is the soloist instrument a violin?


----------



## omega

Rhombic said:


> 16) Is the soloist instrument a violin?


16) No... it's the other one!


----------



## Rhombic

17) Composed after 1925?


----------



## omega

Rhombic said:


> 17) Composed after 1925?


17) No, it was composed *between 1900 and 1925*


----------



## Rhombic

Bump. Let's see if someone knows this because I just don't.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Me neither, that's why I've given up. I don't even know what question to ask anymore.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is it Elgars cello concerto? It could be about a king...


----------



## omega

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Is it Elgars cello concerto? It could be about a king...


It is not...

The piece seems to be more difficult than expected, I'm sorry about that. I'll give a couple more hints...

It is *not a concerto*.
The name of the king appears in its *title*.
The composer lived in the United States at the end of his life, but was not born there.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

18) Schelomo by Bloch?


----------



## omega

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> 18) Schelomo by Bloch?


Maybe I gave too much hints? 











































You've got it! Your turn now!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

You gave it away there  A very nice piece of music!! 
Now I'm thinking of a soprano...


----------



## omega

1) Is she living?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) Yes, and she sings the composition


----------



## omega

Oh... I think I misunderstood you : should we guess a composition or a singer?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

2) Is she singing in Italian?


----------



## omega

3) Is she singing an opera?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I should have said the work features a soprano...
2) No
3) No


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

4) Is it an Art song?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

4) No it's not


----------



## omega

5) Is it an orchestral work ?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

5) Yes, soprano & orchestra


----------



## omega

6) Are the lyrics in German?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

6) Not German


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

7) throw in the dark... Barber's _Knoxville Summer of 1915_?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

7) No, still in the dark


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

8) Is it sung in French?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

8) Not French either.


----------



## omega

9) Was it written after 1900?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

9) Yes, after 1900
soprano & orchestra, 
not opera,
not in Italian, German or French


----------



## omega

10) Was it written after an opera? _ie_ is it a concert version of an opera?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

10) Not anything to do with an opera.


----------



## omega

Mmmh... I was thinking of Ligeti, but your last answer clearly says it's not.

11) Was it written after 1950?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

11) Yes!
not Ligeti either


----------



## Rhombic

12) Is it sung in English?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

12) Yes, English is it!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

13) Is it the setting of a poem?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

13) Sorry, not a poem


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

13) Correction...seems to be some kind of poem after all


----------



## omega

14) Is it by a Danish composer, by any chance?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

14) Ai...yes......


----------



## omega

??????????????????????


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Let me tell you that you're right!


----------



## omega

This piece has been one of the most haunting discoveries for the last months. I love it!

(And I really recommend it to anyone viewing this thread!)


----------



## omega

The next piece should be easier. I think 95% TC members know it, if not more.

I am thinking of an *animal...*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Same for me! Absolutely beautiful  Omega, now it's your turn alfa


----------



## omega

The next piece should be easier. I think 95% TC members know it, if not more.

I am thinking of an *animal...*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

1) Is it one of a selected set of animals?


----------



## Rhombic

2) Is it by Haydn?


----------



## omega

1) I'm afraid I don't understand the question (I'm French, nobodys perfect :tiphat.
However, if the question is _"Is this piece about a precise list of animals?"_, then the answer is *no*.

2) No, *not Haydn*.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

omega said:


> 1) I'm afraid I don't understand the question (I'm French, nobodys perfect :tiphat.
> However, if the question is _"Is this piece about a precise list of animals?"_, then the answer is *no*..


Yeah that's what I meant, a specific animal from group of animals and not a solo animal. :lol: i.e. carnival of the animals...

3) Is it a bird?


----------



## omega

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 3) Is it a bird?


3) No, *not a bird*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

4) Is it usually considered a pet?

I guess we'll call _this_ part of the game "what's that animal?!" and then we'll start asking musical questions later. :tiphat:


----------



## omega

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 4) Is it usually considered a pet?


4) Well, no. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

5) Is the piece at least 7 minutes long on a usual recording?


----------



## omega

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 5) Is the piece at least 7 minutes long on a usual recording?


5) It lasts *more than 7 minutes*


----------



## Rhombic

6) Does the piece last more than 45 minutes for a usual recording?


----------



## omega

Rhombic said:


> 6) Does the piece last more than 45 minutes for a usual recording?


6) It lasts *less than 45 minutes*.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

7) Is it about frogs?

:tiphat:


----------



## omega

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 7) Is it about frogs?
> 
> :tiphat:


7) No... (I can't actually think of any music piece involving frogs, by the way )


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

omega said:


> 7) No... (I can't actually think of any music piece involving frogs, by the way )


This piece 




Anyhow,

8) Is it about a creature that lives in water?


----------



## omega

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 8) Is it about a creature that lives in water?


8) Yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhombic

9) Is it a string quartet?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Does it end in C major?


----------



## omega

Rhombic said:


> 9) Is it a string quartet?


9) No...



Xenakiboy said:


> Does it end in C major?


10) Not either...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Water Goblin by Dvorak? (Haven't read all previous q & a )...


----------



## Xenakiboy

It's not Beatlehoven's 5th Symphony is it? :lol:


----------



## omega

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Water Goblin by Dvorak? (Haven't read all previous q & a )...





Xenakiboy said:


> It's not Beatlehoven's 5th Symphony is it? :lol:


Neither nor... :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Does it have notes in it?


----------



## omega

Xenakiboy said:


> 11) Does it have notes in it?


11) It does! That's quite fortunate, isn't it?


----------



## dieter

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow,
> 
> 8) Is it about a creature that lives in water?


Telemann' best violin concerto, by the way....


----------



## Xenakiboy

omega said:


> 11) It does! That's quite fortunate, isn't it?


Ok, so we can cross 4'33 off the list :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I think the numbering got off but I'll just go with what's up now

12) Is the creature a cross between a human and an aquatic animal? :tiphat:


----------



## omega

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I think the numbering got off but I'll just go with what's up now
> 
> 12) Is the creature a cross between a human and an aquatic animal? :tiphat:


12) No, it's a proper aquatic animal.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

13) Wow, could it be the Trout quintet by Shoe Burt?


----------



## omega

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> 13) Wow, could it be the Trout quintet by Shoe Burt?


YES!

Your turn now!







_"I wonder why Shoe Burt did not compose a blobfish quintet." _


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm thinking about rain because it's raining...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

1) And would rain be relevant to your mystery piece for us?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) Yes, that's what I tried to say


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

2) is it for solo piano?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

2) Not for solo piano.


----------



## omega

3) Was is composed during the 19th century?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

3) No, no, no


----------



## omega

4) Is the rain caused by a storm?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

4) Not really, could say it leads to a storm...


----------



## omega

5) OK... orchestral music?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

5) Not orchestral...


----------



## omega

6) Does it require a flute (or several flutes)?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

6) No flutes (were harmed...)


----------



## omega

7) Composed before 1950?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

7) Not composed before 1950


----------



## omega

8) Is there a voice part?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

8) No voice involved


----------



## omega

9) Does a typical performance last less than 15 minutes?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

10) Rain: Is it gonna? :devil:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

9) Yes, less than 15 minutes.

10) Yes, looks like it & OH BOY!


----------



## omega

11) Is it a part, or a movement of a bigger work?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

11) It's part of a series of 3 compositions, but I haven't encountered that they are performed as a whole.


----------



## omega

12) Is it by a French composer ?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

12) Not French composer.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> 10) Yes, looks like it & OH BOY!


13) Is it Steve Reich's It's Gonna Rain?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

13) Not Steve Reich...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Drat....

14) Japanese composer?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! Sorry for being busy playing my new electric guitar and planning a garden house with the wife...

14) Not Japanese composer


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hint: I have been a part of a performance of the piece, but not on my ELECTRIC guitar...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

What other instrument do you play?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Classical guitar


----------



## omega

15) Is it by Villa-Lobos?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

15) Not by Villa-Lobos (but the right direction)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So, isn't this exciting?


----------



## Rhombic

I'm afraid that I have no idea.

16) Is the native language of the composer Portuguese?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

16) Not Portugese, but Villa-Lobos is in the right direction when you're in Europe, and it's got guitars


----------



## omega

17) Maybe Rodrigo?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

17 Maybe not, go west...


----------



## Rhombic

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> 17 Maybe not, go west...


West... to Portugal? I am quite confused now. You said that his native language is not Portuguese.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Villa-Lobos & Brazil is the right direction, meaning not Europe, and not Portuguese but it has GUITARS


----------



## hustlefan

Is the composer Leo Brouwer?


----------



## hustlefan

18) Brouwer's Cuban Landscape with Rain?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

18) YES
Finally! hustlefan, your turn


----------



## hustlefan

Like the Brouwer piece for four guitars, the piece I'm thinking of requires four players to perform


----------



## Rhombic

hustlefan said:


> Like the Brouwer piece for four guitars, the piece I'm thinking of requires four players to perform


1) Is there a violin in the quartet?


----------



## hustlefan

Yes, there is a violin in the quartet


----------



## Rhombic

2) Is it a string quartet?
i.e. 2 violins viola cello


----------



## hustlefan

2) No, it is not a string quartet


----------



## Rhombic

3) Is there a piano?


----------



## hustlefan

3) Yes, there is a piano

Four players, including a violin and a piano


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

4) Is there also a viola _and _cello?


----------



## hustlefan

4) Yes, there is also a viola and cello

Four players, violin, viola, cello, and piano


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Is the composer of German/Austrian origin?


----------



## hustlefan

5) Yes, the composer is of German/Austrian origin

Four players, violin, viola, cello, and piano
German/Austrian composer


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

6) Is it Mahler's Piano Quartet?


----------



## hustlefan

6) No, it's not Mahler's Piano Quartet

Four players, violin, viola, cello, and piano
German/Austrian composer other than Mahler


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Was it written before 1850?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Did the composer write more than 1 Piano Quartet?


----------



## hustlefan

7) Yes, it was written before 1850

Four players, violin, viola, cello, and piano
German/Austrian composer other than Mahler
Written before 1850


----------



## hustlefan

8) Yes, the composer wrote more than one piano quartet

Four players, violin, viola, cello, and piano
German/Austrian composer who wrote more than one piano quartet
Written before 1850


----------



## Rhombic

9) Was it composed either in or after 1810?


----------



## hustlefan

9) No, it wasn't composed in or after 1810

Four players, violin, viola, cello, and piano
German/Austrian composer who wrote more than one piano quartet
Written before 1810


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Was it by Mozart.


----------



## hustlefan

10) Yes, it's by Mozart

A piano quartet by Mozart


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well I guess it's down to the wire, 2 choices...

11) Is it the G minor Piano Quartet by Mozart?


----------



## hustlefan

11) No, it's not the G minor Piano Quartet by Mozart

A piano quartet by Mozart other than the G minor


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ok then!

12) is it the E flat major piano quartet by Mozart?


----------



## hustlefan

12) Yes, you win. Your turn...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

hustlefan said:


> 12) Yes, you win. Your turn...


Yay!

Hint for next composition: _Another Firebird_...


----------



## hustlefan

1) Is the composer Latin American?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

1) Nope

...............


----------



## hustlefan

2) Was it written between 1850 and 1900?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

2) Nope

................


----------



## Mahlerian

3) Is the composer Russian/Soviet?


----------



## Rhombic

4) Does the piece include (any kind of -human-) singers? i.e. does not include Cantus Arcticus, by Rautavaara


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

3) Yes

4) No

(that is key to know because of the few possibilities, one would have voices, but my ultimate choice does not)

............


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Another hint... Russian Daphnis....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

5) Is it by Prokofiev maybe?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

5) No


------------------

suggestion: ask questions about features of the work rather than the composer, that will take longer...


----------



## Ginger

6) Is it used for Ballet?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

7) _Intended_, yes


----------



## Ginger

7) Was it composed between 1900 and 1914?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

7) Yes

..................................


----------



## Ginger

8) Then my guess is "L'Oiseau de feu" by Strawinsky?


----------



## Mahlerian

9) Scythian Suite by Prokofiev?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

8) No... it's _another _one....

9) I had said before not Prokofiev, but.... somewhat right direction still


----------



## Mahlerian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 9) I had said before not Prokofiev, but.... somewhat right direction still


Oops .


----------



## Rhombic

10) Was it reorchestrated as a symphony?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

10) No, not a symphony...


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

11. Is it Les Sylphides?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

11) No

(but getting warmer)


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

12. Is it by Glazunov?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

12) Nope!

..............................

Summary of details:

Russian/Soviet, but not Prokofiev, Glazunov, or Stravinsky's _Firebird_
No voices involved
_Intended _as ballet, but did not become a _symphony_, specifically (so I guess that rules out Prokofiev's 3rd symphony?)
composed between 1900 and 1914


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

13. Rimsky-Korsakov?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

13) Nope!

You guys will be warm for quite some time, but try asking more questions about the piece itself than just the composer. The composer will have you stumped until the end
...........................................


----------



## Ginger

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 13) Nope!
> 
> You guys will be warm for quite some time, but try asking more questions about the piece itself than just the composer. The composer will have you stumped until the end
> ...........................................


*sighs* okay: the topic is a russian myth/tale?


----------



## Merl

Was the composer a pianist?


----------



## Merl

Is it Narcisse et Echo by Tcherepnin?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

14) Yes

15) Yeah I guess

16) No... was a possibility originally, but not quite that one! No voices!


----------



## Ginger

17) The Enchanted Kingdom by Tcherepnin!!??


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ginger said:


> 17) The Enchanted Kingdom by Tcherepnin!!??


Correct!! 




Fun fact, (Nikolai)Tcherepnin had started doing Diaghilef's commission and had written up the sketches, but then he got in a fight with Fokine and gave it up. He then turned the sketches into the tone poem. It is another Firebird!


----------



## Ginger

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Correct!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact, (Nikolai)Tcherepnin had started doing Diaghilef's commission and had written up the sketches, but then he got in a fight with Fokine and gave it up. He then turned the sketches into the tone poem. It is another Firebird!


Yes!!!!  cool! That fun fact made it a little bit difficult because of that Balett thing 

"My" composition makes people cry  (not everybody, but I once couldn´t enjoy it that much, because a woman behind me was sobbing so hardly...)


----------



## Merl

********! I was close.


----------



## Ginger

Merl said:


> ********! I was close.


Sorry.... :tiphat:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Ginger said:


> Yes!!!!  cool! That fun fact made it a little bit difficult because of that Balett thing
> 
> "My" composition makes people cry  (not everybody, but I once couldn´t enjoy it that much, because a woman behind me was sobbing so hardly...)


1. Is it by Mahler?


----------



## Ginger

1) No, it´s not.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

OK, I'm going to assume your piece makes people cry because it elicits strong emotions rather than it stinking real bad.

2. Is it religious music?


----------



## Ginger

2. Haha, yes for the emotions, no to religion.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

3. Is it Eastern european?


----------



## Ginger

3. No, it´s not.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

4. Is it American?


----------



## Ginger

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 4. Is it American?


4. Oh, that´s not easy. No actually not. Although the composer lived there for a while.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

5. Is it Dvorak's 9th symphony? EDIT Never mind. saw answer that composer is not Eastern European.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

5. Is it post-1900?


----------



## Merl

Does the composer's name begin with a 'b'?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Does the composer's name end with a 'eethoven?


----------



## Merl

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Does the composer's name end with a 'eethoven?


I don't ONLY like Beethoven, you know, TFOT!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I think those kinds of questions are no allowed in the game, because it doesn't have to do with the composition. Asking what letters are in the composer's name or the composition's name are not related to actual factors of the work. Asking if it's a certain composer of course is fine, but it makes it almost cheating to ask "Is the composer's name 1 syllable?" or something like that. Anyhow...

Is it an orchestral composition?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Well, we appear to be stuck.


----------



## Ginger

5.) Yes, it´s post 1900


----------



## Ginger

6.) No, it´s not Beethoven. Sorry.  And the composer´s name doesn´t even contain a "b"


----------



## Ginger

7.) It isn´t only for orchestra.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Hmm, it isn't only for orchestra .. does it mean it's for orchestra and a soloist/chorus or that it has transcriptions for other ensembles/instruments?


----------



## Ginger

8.) Very interesting question.  Neither of them really. Variation 2 certainly not. But it´s for orchestra and several singers.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

So we have a post-1900 piece for orchestra and several singers that is not religious by a composer whose name does not contain a 'b' and who is not East European (I do assume you count Russian as East European), not American (although he lived in America) and is not Mahler.

Well, I don't know any compositions for orchestra and singers without a chorus so I'll just keep on probing.

Is the piece written before 1950?


----------



## Ginger

9) Yes, it's written before 1950. And sorry probably I didn't think enough about my last answer: "several singers" included chorus for me.


----------



## Ginger

With the two facts "lived in America part of his life" and written between 1900 and 1950, you could try to figure out why he had to go to America.  Only a little hint.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Is it Verklarte Nacht?

EDIT: damn, I forgot no "b" in the composer's name so that's not it


----------



## Ginger

10) Sorry, but no it's not  Also the wrong "format"


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Is it by Kurt Weill?


----------



## Ginger

No. Due to this America/1900-1950 thing the composer isn't popular  Also because of his "nationality"


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Ginger said:


> No. Due to this America/1900-1950 thing the composer isn't popular  Also because of his "nationality"


Hmm, a non-popular composer of dubious nationality who lived in America and composed his piece in 1900-1950. Everyone is probably now thinking "c'mon TFOT, what more do you need, this one is obvious!".

But I need to ask more ... did the composer go to America to escape persecution by the Nazis?


----------



## Ginger

12) Yes, he did!!!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

13. Is the piece by Korngold?


----------



## Ginger

13.) You are brilliant. Yes it is!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

14) Is it a film score?

.......................


----------



## Ginger

14) No, it's not.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

15) Opera?

.............................


----------



## Ginger

15) Yes 

.....


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

16. Is it Die Tote Stadt?


----------



## Ginger

16.) Yes  One of my favourite operas. And during one performance a woman behind me sobbed so much, because she had heard it before WW II.


----------



## Ginger




----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Cool. I guess it's my turn to start a new guessing game. 

My composition is scored for at least 12 different instruments and many more players.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Cool. I guess it's my turn to start a new guessing game.
> 
> My composition is scored for at least 12 different instruments and many more players.


1) Is it for symphonic orchestra?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

1. Yes, for symphonic orchestra.


----------



## Ginger

2.) Is it from the romantic era?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

2. Yes, romantic period.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

3. German speaking composer?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

3. Yes, he spoke German.


----------



## Ginger

4. Mmmh. He spoke German. But was he German?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

4. Yes, he was German.


----------



## Ginger

5.) Is it by Mahler?


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler wasn't German, but rather Austrian-Bohemian.

6) Is it by Brahms?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Neither Mahler nor Brahms.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

7) Does the work have more than one movement?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

7. Yes, more than one movement.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

8) Is the work Programmatic? (even the most basic sense that there are characteristic titles for these movements, or the work as a whole)


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

8. I wouldn't say it's programmatic but it does have a title suggesting a program.


----------



## Poodle

Is it Mozart??


----------



## Ginger

10. Is it by Richard Strauss?


----------



## Poodle

Ginger said:


> 10. Is it by Richard Strauss?


Which one??  ....


----------



## Ginger

Poodle said:


> Which one??  ....


Spontaneously I would say I know only one Richard Strauss... the famous Richard Georg Strauss.  but I know of several Johanns.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

It's not by Mozart and not by Strauss (either one).

A little hint: the composer has two of something that another composer has only one


----------



## Ginger

While I'm thinking about the mistery of two somethings another question: was the composition inspired by nature?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Ginger said:


> While I'm thinking about the mistery of two somethings another question: was the composition inspired by nature?


Not sure if directly inspired by nature but the inspiration, at least in part, seems to have come from poetry about nature.


----------



## Ginger

I somehow know it but can't find my way....  Is it a symphony?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Mendelssohn?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Ginger said:


> I somehow know it but can't find my way....  Is it a symphony?


Yes, it is a symphony.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Huilunsoittaja said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Mendelssohn?


No, it's not Mendelssohn.


----------



## Ginger

Is it by Bruckner?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Ginger said:


> Is it by Bruckner?


Not Bruckner. The two of something is related to the composer's name


----------



## Ginger

SchumaNN!!!??? His first symphony?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Ginger said:


> SchumaNN!!!??? His first symphony?


You got it! Nice work.


----------



## Ginger

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> You got it! Nice work.


Thank you.  Very nice composition you chose!


----------



## Ginger

My next composition has a connection to drugs.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Would it be Symphonie fantastique by Hector Berlioz.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> You got it! Nice work.


Ahhh that was a suspected piece....


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Ginger said:


> Thank you.  Very nice composition you chose!


Thanks. I love Schumann's symphonies and the 1st is my favorite.


----------



## Ginger

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Would it be Symphonie fantastique by Hector Berlioz.


No, it wouldn't.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

2. Is the composer a minimalist?


----------



## Ginger

2. No he's not.


----------



## Merl

Is it an orchestral piece?


----------



## Merl

Is the composer German?


----------



## Ginger

3. No, not only orchestra.
4. This time he isn't German, but a neighbour.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

5. Is it a Danish composer?


----------



## Ginger

5. No.

........


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

6. French composer?


----------



## Ginger

6.  No. 

......


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

7. Austrian? aaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

8. Louis Andriessen f. ex. ?


----------



## Ginger

7. Yes, Austrian! So no to 8.) Andriessen.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

8. Is it by Alban Berg?


----------



## Ginger

8. No. It might be easier to guess the topic/plot first. 

.........


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Ginger said:


> 8. No. It might be easier to guess the topic/plot first.
> 
> .........


9. topic/plot suggest an opera ... is it an opera?


----------



## Ginger

9. Didn't grow long enough.....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

10. Is it about nature?


----------



## Ginger

10. No! With "didn't grow long enough" I referred to opera. It's an operetta.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

11. Just a guess in the dark, Merry Widow by Lehar?


----------



## Ginger

11.) No 

.......


----------



## Merl

Is it Die Fiedermaus?


----------



## Ginger

Yes, it's Fledermaus.
"Champagner hats verschuldet......."


----------



## Merl

Ok, I'm thinking of a composition. Got one! Ask away.


----------



## Ginger

1. Was it composed after 1800?


----------



## Merl

Yes it was.......................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

2. Does it have a vocal part?


----------



## Ginger

3. Was it composed before 1850?


----------



## Merl

2) No vocal parts
3) Just before 1850


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

4) Is it chamber music?


----------



## Ginger

5. Is it by Mendelssohn?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

6) is a piano involved?


----------



## Merl

Sorry for the slow reply. Been a busy night.
4) It's not chamber music
5) No 
6) No

Finding the composer will really help you


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

7) Is it for orchestra? F.ex. Symphony fantastique by Berlioz?


----------



## Merl

7) it's a symphony


----------



## Ginger

8) Is it by Mahler?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

9) Schumann symphony no. 2??  (right before 1850 has been said)


----------



## Merl

8) No
9) No

Nationality may help you.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

10) Can it be a Swedish guy?


----------



## Merl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> 10) Can it be a Swedish guy?


You're right on both counts. It is a Swedish man


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

11) Is the key C-major?


----------



## Merl

11) Yes - I think you know it. Now stop teasing and name it. Lol


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

12) Franz Berwald symphony no. 3


----------



## Merl

Correct. :tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So, here we go with a new one!
The piece I'm thinking of has a theme I can suddenly find myself humming, whistling or even sing...


----------



## Ginger

1. Does your composition have vocal parts?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1. No, but the theme has been sung...


----------



## Merl

2) Is the composer European?
3) does the full composition fit on a single cd?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

2) Yes
3) Absolutely


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Anyone want to play? I got beer and I'm checking out things on spotify, so I'll be here  cheers from Norway.


----------



## Mahlerian

4) Is the composer from a German-speaking area?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

4) Yes he is absolutely exactly so


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

5) Was it written before 1900?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

5) Yes, German guy wrote it before 1900.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

6. Is it a symphony?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

6) Not a symphony at all


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

7. Is it chamber music?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

7) Yes, chamber music!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Hmm, which question to ask next ... let's see ..

8. Is it written before 1827?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

8) Yes, German guy, chamber music, before 1827.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

9) Was it written before 1800?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

9) Also before 1800


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

10) Was it by Beethoven?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

10) Right on! German guy called Beethoven written before 1800 etc.
Will not drink another beer, but sleep now


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

11. Is it Beethoven's Septet, Opus 20?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

11) That's not the piece I was thinking of, even though I hum/whstle it sometimes (minuet). The theme can also be sung in several languages...(give away?)


----------



## hustlefan

12. Beethoven's Variations on Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen from Mozart's Magic Flute for cello and piano?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

12. No, but getting closer!


----------



## Ginger

13. His variations on "Se vuol ballare" from Mozart's Figaro?


----------



## Guest

14. His variations for piano on "God Save the King"?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

13) & 14) Sorry, both wrong...
Here in Norway you sometimes sing it in church (Deg være ære...) or opera...


----------



## Ginger

15. His variations on Handel's Thine Be The Glory?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

15. Absolutely correct. (I was wrong saying opera without checking...It's "See, the Conqu'ring hero comes" from Händel's oratorio)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey there! Ginger won  Are you going to challenge us?


----------

